# Riemenantrieb



## cossie (9. Februar 2009)

So Leute was haltet ihr von den Bikes mit Riemenantrieb? Mittlerweile scheint da einiges in der Pipeline der Hersteller zu sein. 

Trek District
Gates Carbon-Drive

Auch das Problem mit dem teilbaren Hinterbau wird gelöst:
Veloblog

Ich halte das System für eine gute Lösung. Was der Singlespeeder will, ist doch am Ende ein Rundumsorglosantrieb der geräuscharm funktioniert und wartungsarm ist. Gut - Fixie geht damit evtl. nicht, aber alles andere schon.

Kennt ihr noch Serienbikes mit einem solchen Antrieb? Umrüstsets wären ja auch was... Bis auf das Problem mit dem teilbaren Hinterbau. Aber wenn hier schon einige ihre Ausfaller tauschen, ist ein Umbau in diese Richtung nicht so abwegig.


----------



## lelebebbel (9. Februar 2009)

Spot bietet seit einer ganzen Weile Serienräder mit dem Gates Riemen an. Gesehen hab ich sie schon, aber noch nicht aufn Trail.

http://www.spotbikes.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (9. Februar 2009)

Bei Nicolai gibts das auch.


----------



## olli (9. Februar 2009)

cossie schrieb:


> So Leute was haltet ihr von den Bikes mit Riemenantrieb?
> ...



RIEMENANTRIEB IST SUPER!


----------



## Alex de Large (9. Februar 2009)

olli schrieb:


> RIEMENANTRIEB IST SUPER!



Ja?

Hast Du eins, fährst du eins?


----------



## olli (9. Februar 2009)

Alex de Large schrieb:


> Ja?
> 
> Hast Du eins, fährst du eins?



Ich bin das FIXIE INC. bei SiS gefahren. SUPER!


----------



## dubbel (9. Februar 2009)

bitte nicht so schreien. 
danke.


----------



## olli (9. Februar 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> bitte nicht so schreien.
> Danke.



 ... Was ???


----------



## cossie (9. Februar 2009)

Ich glaub er meinte die Verwendung von Großschreibung in einigen deiner Wörter. Egal.

Erzähl mal ein bisschen. Ist der Antrieb leise? Brummt der Riemen irgendwie? Merkt man lastabhängige Eigenheiten? Optik (Fotos kenn ich - Realität ist anders  ). 'gefühltes' Gewicht?

@all danke für die Links. Sieht ja alles schonmal ganz nett aus. Etwas mehr Angebot darf es ruhig sein.


----------



## olli (9. Februar 2009)

Es fährt sich gefühlt einfach SUPER1
Leise, keine Lastwechsel beim Fixie (wie es bei einer Kette mit Spiel der Fall wäre). Optisch einwandfrei, aufgeräumt und sauber. 

Wenn man keinen speziellen geteilten Rahmen bräuchte, hätte ich es selbst schon probiert. Ich würde es aber nur am Roadbike fahren, im Gelände und Schmutz wäre mir die Gefahr von Steinchen und Dreck im Antrieb zu groß. Gerade auch im Herbst und Winter. Meine Rotstern zermahlt den ganzen Mist, der so in die Kette fliegt, wie ein Zahnriemen nach einer typischen 50 km Schlammtour aussieht, möchte ich nicht sehen.

Da ich leider nur kurz fahren konnte, kann ich nichts zu den Nachspann-Intervallen sagen.


----------



## Onza (9. Februar 2009)

Danke erstmals für den Link auf meinen Blog Cossie. Wir bauen zwar keine Singlespeed Bikes, aber in diesem Bereich ist der Gates Zahnriehmen Antrieb sicher am einfachsten zu integrieren. Das zeigt auch die Präsenz von Spot und Fixie. 

Schwieriger wirds wenn eine Nabenschaltung integriert werden muss, weil die Kettenlinie enorm eng wird. Dann noch Scheibenbremse, Aufnahmen für Gepäckträger usw. und die Herausforderung ist ne ganz andere. 

Eine Zusammenfassung über die Vorteile eines Zahnriemens gibt's hier: 

Blog Beitrag: Wieso ein Velo mit Zahnriemen

@Olli: In den USA fahren die Jungs Quer-Rennen mit Riemen! Der Schmutz fällt durch die Löcher durch und weil keine Schmierung nötig ist klebt's auch weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (9. Februar 2009)

Onza schrieb:


> @Olli: In den USA fahren die Jungs Quer-Rennen mit Riemen! Der Schmutz fällt durch die Löcher durch und weil keine Schmierung nötig ist klebt's auch weniger.



Wie sieht es im bayerischen Ganzjahresbetrieb mit der Haltbarkeit aus?


----------



## cossie (11. Februar 2009)

Das klingt ja alles vielversprechend. Meine Bikes sehen nach Ausfahrten meist nicht so aus wie die von Olli. Daher mache ich mir wegen Sand etc. auf den Laufflächen weniger Gedanken. Ich strebe mehr nach einem Geräuschlosen Antrieb mit wenig Wartungsaufwand. Draufsetzen und losfahren - zu jeder Zeit.

@Onza:

da du ja die Kosten eines solchen Antriebes kennst, kannst du sicher auch etwas zu den Kosten sagen... (wasn Satz!  Interessant ist da der Preis für den Riemen und die beiden Riemenräder. Ist die Ritzelseite kompatibel zu gängigen Shimano-Freiläufen? Wie sieht es vorne aus - passt das auch auf normale Spider gängiger Kurbeln?

Bietet ihr vielleicht auch Rahmenkits an? Nicht jeder mag Gepäckträger, Schutzblech und Schaltungsnaben


----------



## brockenhammer (13. Februar 2009)

tach zusammen,
cossie, rechne mal mit grob 200 ocken für die 2 riemenscheiben + riemen im laden. 
vorn gibts scheiben für 104er lochkreis und für 130er lochkreis. 
das in meinen augen größte problem ist tatsächlich die riemenlinie, die sehr genau stimmen muss (schräglauf geht quasi gar nicht). je nach nabe hinten hat man ziemlich wenig platz vorn und muss viel rumjonglieren um bei nicht zu großer kettenstrebenlänge rahmen, reifen und riemenscheibe aneinander vorbeizubekommen. 
rohloff bietet noch recht viel platz, bei nexus und alfine ists schon sehr viel weniger.
ich nehme an das 9 spline hub nen shimano standart freilauf bezeichnet. wenn das so ist, bekommt man hier scheiben für.
der nachträgliche einbau einer trennstelle im hinterbau ist wohl am einfachsten mit s&s kupplungen zu machen (zumindest bei stahl). allerdings muss man hier beim einlegen des riemens vorsichtig sein, da der rahmen ja ein bisschen aufgebogen werden muss. deshalb und aus preisgründen ist diese lösung für größere serien wenig praktikabel.
generell muss man gucken, dass man die passende kettenstrebenlänge hat, um mit einer der angebotenen riemenlängen seine überssetzung fahren zu können.
 ich bin persönlich sehr gespannt wie sich der riemen und vor allem die scheiben in nassem dreck verhalten. 
unter sauberen bedingungen läuft das ganze wirklich toll.
grüße


----------



## jota (14. Februar 2009)

über die haltbarkeit eines antriebriemens würd ich mir gar keine gedanken machen.
die wechselintervalle von ca.80tkm bei motorenzahnriemen sprechen für sich.
harley davidson baut seit jahren modelle mit zahnriemenantrieb,ebenfalls problemlos,und da treten im gegensatz zum fahrrad, beim beschleunigen andere kräfte auf.


----------



## Ratti (15. Februar 2009)

jota schrieb:


> über die haltbarkeit eines antriebriemens würd ich mir gar keine gedanken machen.
> die wechselintervalle von ca.80tkm bei motorenzahnriemen sprechen für sich.
> harley davidson baut seit jahren modelle mit zahnriemenantrieb,ebenfalls problemlos,und da treten im gegensatz zum fahrrad, beim beschleunigen andere kräfte auf.



Wer steht ölverschmiert und mit Werkzeug in der Hand auf der Standspur? Genau.


----------



## olli (15. Februar 2009)

jota schrieb:


> über die haltbarkeit eines antriebriemens würd ich mir gar keine gedanken machen.
> die wechselintervalle von ca.80tkm bei motorenzahnriemen sprechen für sich.
> harley davidson baut seit jahren modelle mit zahnriemenantrieb,ebenfalls problemlos,und da treten im gegensatz zum fahrrad, beim beschleunigen andere kräfte auf.



Im Motor kommen weder spitze Steichen, noch Matsch, noch Dreck zwischen Riemen und Riemenräder. 

Also ich denke, daß er im sonnige Kalifornien bei Crossrennen, im winterlichen München bei reinem Straßenbetrieb und natürlich auch im Sommer bei vielerlei Geländefahrten hält. Im Schlamm hätte ich meine Zweifel, da leidet meine Kette natürlich auch ganz schön, aber wenn irgendwelche Steinchen sich im Riemen festsetzen und durch Schlamm und Modder dort gehalten werden... ich weiß ja nicht ...

Hätte ich einen passenden Straßen/Crossrahmen, der nicht bei extremsten Bedingungen eingesetzt werden soll, würde ich es sofort probieren. Vielleicht hole ich mir sogar so ein Trek Komplettrad, das ist, gemessen am Riemenatriebspreis, wohl die günstigste Möglichkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brockenhammer (15. Februar 2009)

moin zusammen,
ich mach mir auch weniger gedanken um den riemen als um die scheiben, auch wenn diese hardano. sind. 
ich glaube nicolai kommuniziert offiziell 2fache haltbarkeit gegenüber kettentrieb, wobei er hier auch eher einschränkungen bei den scheiben macht als beim riemen selber.
ich denke ich werds wohl demnächst mal testen, wenn auch nicht am geländerad sondern viel mehr an nem schnellen 2 gang stadtrad oder so.
insgesamt sehe ich hier (stadt und landstraße) auch eher den markt für den riemen, schon allein wegen der riemenlinienproblematik und den damit verbundenen verrenkungen was die reifenbreite angeht (es sei denn man baut asymetrische hinterbauten).
grüße


----------



## cossie (15. Februar 2009)

Danke für die vielen Infos!

Fürs Stadtradel mit wenig Schlammkontakt halte ich diesen Riemenantrieb für sehr sinnvoll. Die Auftrennung am Rahmen mit S&S-Kupplungen ist interessant, aber für einen bestehenden Rahmen recht aufwändig. Da ist es attraktiver sich einen Rahmen zu besorgen wo die Ausfaller schon auftrennbar sind.

Eine Möglichkeit sehe ich noch - Ausfallenden auftrennen und mit einer passigen Platte und ein paar sinnig angebrachten Schraubverbindungen wieder schließen.

Die bisher vorgestellten fertigen Bikes sind soweit schonmal ganz nett. Etwas mehr Auswahl oder Rahmenkits wären noch gut. Gibt es Bezugsquellen für Endverbraucher für die Scheiben und Riemen?


----------



## Onza (21. Februar 2009)

Die Laufleistung wird auf 20'000 Kilometer geschätzt. Dies bezieht sich mehr auf die Scheiben. Der Riemen macht bei einer Harley locker mal 80'000 Kilometer mit einem rechten Motörchen vorne dran!

Da der Riemen nicht geölt werden muss bleibt Schmutz nicht kleben und fällt durch die Rotation ab. Rest mit Seifenwasser abwaschen.. Steinchen, Sand, Schlamm fällt durch die Aussparungen oder wird da durchgedrückt. 

Mehr Infos auf Deutsch sind neu hier zu finden. 

Das schöne am Zahnriemen ist, dass ein Rad ja auch jederzeit auf Kette zurück gerüstet werden könnte. Also kein grosses Risiko und viel Potential zur Verbesserung.. 

Bei simpel.ch ist übrigens der optimist nun live, mit 180mm post mount scheibenbremsen mit Shimano Alfine oder Rohloff!


----------



## cossie (22. Februar 2009)

Ein wunderschönes Bike ist euch da geglückt. Die Lösung für das teilbare Rahmendreieck ist famos. Gibt es Tabellen o.ä. mit verfügbaren Riemenlängen und Scheibendurchmessern? Interessant sind auch die Einbaumaße der Scheiben usw. U.u. gibt es ja eine passende Übersetzung und Riemenlänge für meine Hinterbaulänge. Eine Lösung für das Ausfallende (Teilung) ist dann ja in Reichweite.

Ich hab auf Detailbildern gesehen das die Aussparungen in den Scheiben sogar recht groß sind. Verschmutzungen machen mir da wirklich keine Sorgen.


----------



## el saltamontes (22. Februar 2009)

cooler fred!

deshalb cool, weil ich gerade diesen herren "sherwood gibson" damit beauftragt habe mir ein "el toro" in quietschorange und zahriemenkompatibel zu bauen. noch dazu wollte ich sliding dropouts und kein ebb - die jungs haben ein wenig zusammengezuckt, aber jetzt wirds gebaut. dauert halt ein bissl länger, dafür kostets mehr  (sherwood konstruiert eigene ausfaller für das bike...) werde das aufgebaute bike dann natürlich auch hier posten, die nette teresa hatte allerdings gemeint, dass das alles so 10-12 wochen (exkl. shipping) dauern kann....


ein bissl info kann ich auch bieten - hab mich bei gates schon mal schlau gemacht und allerhand pdf's (ua auch eine preisliste auftreiben können) ausschlaggebend ist mmn auch, dass man nicht jede übersetzung passend zu jeder kettenstrebenlänge bekommen kann....


----------



## el saltamontes (22. Februar 2009)

noch ein bissl was...


----------



## cossie (22. Februar 2009)

Ah! Das sind genau die Sachen die ich suche. Gleich mal rechnen  Danke!

Beziehst du die Teile direkt von gboxx?


----------



## el saltamontes (22. Februar 2009)

> Beziehst du die Teile direkt von gboxx?



hab einfach ein mail an [email protected] geschickt - darauf hin hat sich die überaus nette b. gemeldet und mir verraten, dass man auch direkt über universal transmission (ist der generalvertrieb von cgd) bestellen kann...und das werd ich auch machen


----------



## cossie (22. Februar 2009)

Aha, des is gut. Ich hab meine Übersetzung schon gefunden. Morgen werd ich mal schauen ob das so realisierbar ist. Im wesentlichen muss man doch nur die passende Kettenstrebenlänge (Mitte Innenlager bis Mitte Ausfallende?) haben und zum spannen zum Beispiel ne White Eno Eccentric oder einen Trickstuff Exzentriker einsetzen?

9-Spline-Hub ist der normale Shimano-Freilauf, oder?


----------



## el saltamontes (22. Februar 2009)

> 9-Spline-Hub ist der normale Shimano-Freilauf, oder?



einfache frage, einfache antwort: JA! 



> Aha, des is gut. Ich hab meine Übersetzung schon gefunden. Morgen werd ich mal schauen ob das so realisierbar ist. Im wesentlichen muss man doch nur die passende Kettenstrebenlänge (Mitte Innenlager bis Mitte Ausfallende?) haben und zum spannen zum Beispiel ne White Eno Eccentric oder einen Trickstuff Exzentriker einsetzen?



nicht so einfache frage, nicht so einfache antwort:

also, theoretisch ja. 

Aber: mit sliding dropouts kannst du, sollte der riemen wandern (d.h. entweder am ritzel oder an der kurbel nach links oder rechts ausweichen, und dann abfallen, oder an der kante kaputt gehen) dem entgegenwirken, und eine 100% ausrichtung des riemens erreichen. das geht mit einem exzentriker oder eno nicht. ich hab aber auch keine ahnung, wie relevant das wirklich ist,  aber auf mtbr.com gibts eine menge threads darüber. hab dort bisher auch nur riemenbikes mit sliding dropouts gefunden. ich denke, wenn die hinteren ausfaller 100% parallel zum tretlagergehäuse sind, sollte es kein problem geben - aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das nicht immer so ist...

leider kenn ich die eno-nabe zu wenig. vielleicht kann man an der die exzenter (der nabe) getrennt einstellen - würde sinn machen und sicherlich die bessere, weil flexiblere lösung als ein exzentriker sein - glaube ich  wie gesagt, erfahrung hab ich damit keine...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wefunkster (28. Februar 2009)

Ich hab mich total in das Gates Carbon Drive Konzept verliebt.
Würde es mich doch einen Schritt weiter bringen bei der Erfüllung meines Traumes meines sportlichen, leichten, stylischen, lautlosen (ist mir sehr wichtig) rundumsorglos Pendler/Sport/Cityrades.
Jaja, die eierlegende Wollmilchsau, die vieles kann aber in nichts richtig gut ist, wird ja von vielen hier eher abgelehnt, ist aber für mich im Kölner Vorort perfekt.

Ich will (und werde irgendwie) mein Cube Hooper auf Riementrieb umbauen.
Die Alfine ist ja geradezu dazu prädestiniert.
Platz für den Zahnkranz an der Kettenstrebe ist auch.

Der einzige "kleine" Haken ist halt das Öffnen und vor allem Wiederverschliessen des Hinterbaus.

Da kommt eigentlich nur der kleine Bereich zwischen Ausfallende und Sattelstrebe, oberhalb der Achsaufnahme in Betracht (wo vor allem Druckkräfte auftreten).
Ein gefrästes (und dann aufgeschraubtes) Rahmenschloss wäre an dieser Stelle aber zu aufwändig. Es fehlt da auch an Ansatzpunkten/-flächen. Ich will das Ausfallende auch nicht komplett ersetzen.

Meine Idee:
- Dort einen Spalt für den Riemen sägen.
- Den Spalt wieder dauerhaft schließen. (Wartungsalptraum aber der Riemen soll dann ja erstmal 10 Jahre halten  )

entweder das ausgesägte Material:
-- mit AL 75 an Position giesslieren (eigentl. löten) (und evtl. eine Verstärkung auflöten) schleifen, polieren
Nachteil: Ich hab damit bisher keine Erfahrung. UND hält das dann auch? 
Vorteil: könnte optisch sehr sauber werden.

oder:
-- mit aluminisiertem Epoxy kleben und Verstärkungen (evtl. Kohle) aufkleben.
Nachteil: wird hässlich. 
Vorteil: Ich weiß als F1 Composite Techniker beim Kleben schon eher was ich da tue.

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit AL75 ?

Was haltet ihr generell von der Idee den Rahmen wieder dauerhaft zu schließen?

cheers
alex


----------



## Levty (28. Februar 2009)

Wäre da schweißen nicht um einiges einfacher? Wenn man das einmal gescheit gemacht hat, hälts auch 10 Jahre. Solltest den Rahmen halt besser an der Stelle "öffnen", die am wenigsten belastet wird.


----------



## wefunkster (28. Februar 2009)

Klar wär schweissen mit anschliessender Warmaushärtung besser.
Der Aufwand das richtig zu machen wär, aber auch sehr groß und teuer.
Das ist ja der Grund warum ich hier möglichst viele Meinungen einholen will.


----------



## Zeropercent (6. März 2009)

Das Trek Disctrict sieht hammermässig aus.


----------



## Hotredchili (10. März 2009)

An ein richtiges Männerrad gehört kein weicher Riemen, daran gehören nur die stahlharten Glieder einer Kette!


----------



## jasper (10. März 2009)

ja toll, wir machen einen technologischen rückschritt. wirkungsgrad kette: 95%, da liegt der riemenantrieb weit dahinter.


----------



## Hotredchili (10. März 2009)

jasper schrieb:


> ja toll, wir machen einen technologischen rückschritt. wirkungsgrad kette: 95%, da liegt der riemenantrieb weit dahinter.



Zitat aus Wikipedalia zu Singlespeed: "Effizienz ist nicht alles"!

Dementsprechend würde der Riemenantrieb ja passen. Und gegen etwas Spielerei wäre ja auch prinzipiell nichts einzuwenden.

Allerdings ist die Kette ein wesentlicher Bestandteil des Fahrrades. Schon seit Menschengedenken ist das so. 

Deshalb sage ich für mich ganz klar: Riemenantrieb ist Teufelszeug!


----------



## el saltamontes (10. März 2009)

> ja toll, wir machen einen technologischen rückschritt. wirkungsgrad kette: 95%, da liegt der riemenantrieb weit dahinter.



Der Herr Smolik ist da anderer Meinung:




> Zahnriemenantrieb: Statt der Kette verbindet hier ein mit Nocken versehener
> Keilriemen eine vordere und eine hintere Riemenscheibe ...
> Dieser Alternativantrieb kommt mit einem *Wirkungsgrad von ca. 98 %* dem
> Kettenantrieb am nächsten. Er läuft geräuschloser als dieser, verschmutzt
> ...


----------



## jasper (10. März 2009)

smolik ist mit vorsicht zu genießen. ich hätte da gerne mal seine quelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el saltamontes (10. März 2009)

> smolik ist mit vorsicht zu genießen. ich hätte da gerne mal seine quelle.



schon klar, nicht sehr wissenschaftlich... aber ich hab mehr quellen gefunden, die aussagen, dass der wirkungsgrad eher bei 98% liegt, als irgendwo anders - welche sind denn deine quellen?

ein paar die ich gefunden hab:

 "They have high efficiency (90-98%, usually 95%)..."

 "Der Zahnriemenantrieb zeichnet sich durch einen besonders hohen Wirkungsgrad von bis zu 99% aus..."

 "Daraus resultiert ein hoher
Wirkungsgrad des GT3-Zahnriemenantriebs mit etwa 98%
bei Zweischeibenantrieb....

 "Repeated testing has found new belt drives equally efficient to new chain drives, including a third party test evaluating the Carbon Drive system on a bicycle...."


schon richtig, sind keine primärquellen, aber sowas hab ich nicht zu hand! hast du da etwas? bin leider (?) kein maschinenbauer


----------



## Hotredchili (10. März 2009)

Ich erinnere mich an einen Testbericht über den Umbau an einem Motorrad. Da war der Wirkungsgrad des Zahnriemens deutlich schlechter als bei der Kette, was aber nur auf den Neuzustand zutraf. Wenn der Kettensatz verschlissen ist, wendet sich das Blatt.


----------



## el saltamontes (11. März 2009)

Hotredchili schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich an einen Testbericht über den Umbau an einem Motorrad. Da war der Wirkungsgrad des Zahnriemens deutlich schlechter als bei der Kette, was aber nur auf den Neuzustand zutraf. Wenn der Kettensatz verschlissen ist, wendet sich das Blatt.



hast du dazu quellen? "deutlich schlechter" ist glaub ich nicht belegbar, der unterschied liegt mmn (wenn überhaupt) bei 1-3%, je nach anwendung. das mit der dauerhaltbarkeit allerdings liest man allerdings fast überall.


----------



## Don Trailo (11. März 2009)

bin gespannt auf das frame @el saltamontes
 ein freund hat auch so einen auftrag gefasst für ventana... ev bist du das, läufts über die schweiz??
 cheers


----------



## el saltamontes (11. März 2009)

> ein freund hat auch so einen auftrag gefasst für ventana... ev bist du das, läufts über die schweiz??




yup  

du bist gespannt? frag mich mal!  die teile gammeln schon bei mir in der wohnung herum, nächste woche kommt der antriebsatz, die gabel vom lackierer und dann... 






sinds noch ca. 8 wochen bis der rahmen kommt....


----------



## Hotredchili (11. März 2009)

el saltamontes schrieb:


> hast du dazu quellen? "deutlich schlechter" ist glaub ich nicht belegbar, der unterschied liegt mmn (wenn überhaupt) bei 1-3%, je nach anwendung. das mit der dauerhaltbarkeit allerdings liest man allerdings fast überall.



Zunächst hatte ich ja selbst nach Quellen gesucht, leider fand ich nichts mehr dazu. So viel ich weiß, war der Umbau bei einer Suzuki Bandit 1250 gemacht worden, aber ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher. Nur beim Wirkungsgrad kann ich mich noch dran erinnern, dass die Kette im Neuzustand weniger Leistung frisst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jasper (11. März 2009)

so, ich bin mir jetzt nicht mehr ganz sicher, ob das die richtige quelle ist oder nicht. ich hab mal ne arbeit über ein verwandtes thema geschrieben und bekomm jetzt nicht mehr raus, ob ich den richtigen eintrag aus dem literaturverzeichnis gefischt habe oder nicht.
Hartz, E. (1962): Fahrradtechnik, Bielefeld


----------



## el saltamontes (11. März 2009)

> Hartz, E. (1962): Fahrradtechnik, Bielefeld



kenn ich leider nicht - schaut aber interessant aus! vielleicht kannst du es ja noch auftreiben und mal posten was dort steht?


hmmm... 1962, ist ja schon ein bisschen älter der schinken   da gabs sicher noch keine kohlefaserverstärkten antriebsriemen (vermute ich jetzt einfach mal). von daher kann ich mir das schon gut vorstellen. früher wurden riemen (vor allem aber keilriemen) ja deshalb eingesetzt, weil man durch ihre elastizität maschinen schonender anlaufen lassen konnte.  

aus meinen quellen (allerdings alles nur internet - werd aber mal schaun, ob ich da auf der uni was finde oder ob ich wen auftreiben kann, um ihn zu quälen ) geht so über den kann geschoren heraus, dass sich der zahnriemen im wirkungsgrad um einige, wenige prozent von der kette unterscheidet (darunter liegt) sich das ganze über die laufzeit hinweg aber umkehrt. 

wie auch immer - schick is es trotzdem 




> Hartz, E. (1962): Fahrradtechnik, Bielefeld



das teil ist im jänner bei i-beh.nl übrigens für EUR 66,99 weggegangen


----------



## jasper (12. März 2009)

jo auch gesehen. ist ganz interessant, aber nicht mehr aktuell. wär super, wenn´s was vergleichbares aktuell gäbe!


----------



## el saltamontes (13. März 2009)

hier mal wieder was nettes von herrn rody walter! wahnsinn, was der junge so aus der werkstatt rausballert. der konkrete fall ist zwar nicht so unbedingt meins (hab ich eher wegen dem riemen gepostet) aber dafür so manch anderes design...

...naja, wenn sich im sommer mein budget vom ventana erholt hat, dann gibts den ersten 29er - kommen wird er dann wahrscheinlich eh erst im nächsten frühjahr irgendwann 

ps. antriebsteile werden heute in D versendet, nächste woche werd ich mal ein paar fotos posten, allerdings noch ohne rahmen ;(


----------



## el saltamontes (17. März 2009)

so, hab heute das zeug von gates bekommen - leider das falsche ritzel (für die alfine), bin mir aber sicher, dass das kein problem ist, das zu tauschen. 

alles in allem bin ich sehr zu frieden. die teile sind sehr wertig verarbeitet und wirklich leicht (also zumindest vom gefühl her) auch der riemen passt perfekt in das zahnmuster von ritzel/zahnkranz. mit der middleburn und dem xc 4-arm compact spider scheint das teil optimal zu harmonieren. bilder vom ritzel am freilauf kommen natürlich nach!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (17. März 2009)

Sieht ja super aus. Bin gespannt wie's wirkt, wenn's montiert ist.


----------



## m(A)ui (17. März 2009)

Geile Sache das, Ich will auch!!
entweder am Reiserad mit sram imotion (wenn's dafuer Ritzel gibt).
oder am Stadtfixie: nie mehr dreckige Hosenbeine!

maui


----------



## el saltamontes (17. März 2009)

> wenn's dafuer Ritzel gibt



könnte sein - bis jetzt gabs ja nur rohloff, 9fach, alfine und nexus. aber in dem propekt, das bei meiner bestellung dabei war, steht auch was von sram, allerdings wars das auch schon...


werd bei gelegenheit mal eine teileliste posten...


----------



## m(A)ui (17. März 2009)

el saltamontes schrieb:


> könnte sein - bis jetzt gabs ja nur rohloff, 9fach, alfine und nexus.


rohloff hat auch BSA Gewinde? Dann koennte man zumindest ne fixe Bahnnabe basteln.

maui


----------



## el saltamontes (17. März 2009)

klick mich sieht zumindest so aus... aber wie willst du aus einem bahnritzel eine riemenscheibe schnitzen? die alfine, die ich hier liegen hab, kostet so um die 50 öcken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el saltamontes (17. März 2009)

Hier mal die Teileliste, sollte so um die 10kg wiegen, bin aber nicht so der Grammfuchser, der LRS, Gabel und Rahmen sind ja relativ schwer...


----------



## el saltamontes (20. März 2009)

> Hi,
> I have finalized the design for the freaky Toro dropouts and intend on beginning the machining process on them this week. It requires 6 new parts so it may take a while to actually get them built, and then the bike.



news vom herrn gibson! yeah!


----------



## Don Trailo (21. März 2009)

el saltamontes schrieb:


> news vom herrn gibson! yeah!



great


----------



## el saltamontes (6. April 2009)

wieder mal was neues...leider nur das neue (jetzt richtige) ritzel eingetroffen sowie der riemen, den ich zusätzlich bestellt habe (so sieht man auch gleich mal die ovp) 

das 9-fach ritzel ist nochmal um einiges schöner als das alfine :top:

die gabel ist eine alte talas (90-120) mit 2009er casting und frisch lackierter brücke


----------



## cossie (9. April 2009)

Ich freue mich schon auf erste Bilder vom fertigen Rad.

Ich habe bei einem nächtlichen Streifzug durch Berlin einen Fahrradshop aufgetan der auch Riemanantriebsräder baut:

http://falk-bikes.de/Falk/Gates-Carbon-Drive/

Die Bikes sehen erstmal recht unförmig aus. Aber die Antriebe scheinen gut zu sein. Das Wetter wird besser - bald wird umgerüstet


----------



## pfädchenfinder (9. April 2009)

hat jemand eine Angabe zur Riemenspannung gefunden?
oder wieviel mm Auslenkung (Durchhang) bei welcher Kraft mittig zwische den Riemenräder belastet?


----------



## cossie (9. April 2009)

Die Jungs von simpel.ch sprachen von eher geringen Riemenspannungen. Bei den alten System musste extrem vorgespannt werden, auf Kosten der Effizienz. Die neuen Riemen haben ja diese Carboneinlagen. Das soll dazu führen das weniger Spannung nötig ist. Was das in absoluten Werten bedeutet weiß ich allerdings auch nicht. Vielleicht kann sich ja einer der Experten zu Wort melden.


----------



## el saltamontes (9. April 2009)

> hat jemand eine Angabe zur Riemenspannung gefunden?



hab ich:



> Checking tension by hand: Applying 5 lbs to 10 lbs of pressure on the center of the belt span, the belt should deflect about ½-inch.



gibts da:

Belt Alignment and Tensioning Instructions


----------



## pfädchenfinder (10. April 2009)

merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anonymfixer (14. April 2009)

m(A)ui schrieb:


> rohloff hat auch BSA Gewinde? Dann koennte man zumindest ne fixe Bahnnabe basteln.
> 
> maui



m34x6 p6 steht im handbuch...


----------



## Don Trailo (4. Mai 2009)

zeit das dein ventirahmen bald [email protected] el salti


----------



## jopo (4. Mai 2009)

Wer baut denn das erste Fully mit Riemenantrieb? Hat schon jemand eins in Planung? Oder gibt es da schon was?


----------



## el saltamontes (4. Mai 2009)

> zeit das dein ventirahmen bald [email protected] el salti



Hat mir P letztens weitergeleitet, Sherwood war wegen Sea Otter ein bissl im Stress. Die (the big V) werden mit dem Riemenantrieb in Serie gehen, allerdings erst 2010. Und weil ich so nett war und als erster die Idee hatte, und damit ich nicht traurig bin, wenn das Ding 2010 in Serie geht, hab ich Custom Color gratis bekommen  hätt mich aber auch so nicht wirklich aufgeregt... aber wie der P schon sagt, dass sind halt alles gute Leute - sowas ähnliches hab ich eh schon vermutet  



> Sea Otter went well.  We showed two new frames including El Comandante
> with the slider dropouts and El Chivo (69er hardtail).  See link
> 
> 
> ...




und ich find die dropouts echt zucker!!!

So geschahs am 27 April AD 2009!



> Wer baut denn das erste Fully mit Riemenantrieb? Hat schon jemand eins in Planung? Oder gibt es da schon was?



Bin mir sicher, dass dir der Kalle Nicolai eins baut, wenn du ihn lieb bittest


----------



## jopo (4. Mai 2009)

el saltamontes schrieb:


> Bin mir sicher, dass dir der Kalle Nicolai eins baut, wenn du ihn lieb bittest


 
Irgendwann mal vielleicht, aber nicht jetzt. Das weiss ich sicher.
Meine Frage war: gibt es schon eins oder plant jemand eins?


----------



## Philanderer (4. Mai 2009)

In Riva auf dem Festival gesehen, dachte es passt hier ganz gut rein:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nevercroak (4. Mai 2009)

Da gab es mal eines von Nicolai wenn ich mich recht entsinne mit G-Boxx und Riemenantrieb.

Geeignet wäre auch der neu vom Commencal auf dem Sea Otter vorgestellte Rahmen mit Drehpunkt um das Tretlager. (Absolut SX)


Arne


----------



## Xiper (5. Mai 2009)

hier stand müll


----------



## Don Trailo (6. Mai 2009)

konnte leider die pics nicht ansehen
 da ich da nicht angemeldet bin im usaforum
 na ja
 werde dein teil eh vor dir in der hand halten und ganz ehrfürchtig befummeln


----------



## el saltamontes (6. Mai 2009)

... vom 5.5. - omg, ich bin schon fertig...




> Hi,
> The frame is shipping tomorrow.
> 
> Regards,
> ...


----------



## Don Trailo (6. Mai 2009)

el saltamontes schrieb:


> ... vom 5.5. - omg, ich bin schon fertig...



 gehts direkt nach old austria
 oder über sant güllen?


----------



## rayman (7. Mai 2009)

Philanderer schrieb:


> In Riva auf dem Festival gesehen, dachte es passt hier ganz gut rein:



das ding steht hier beim Händler in MS. Der Rahmen ist halt nicht so schön...


----------



## shorm (8. Mai 2009)

hallo forum,

ich besitze seit ein paar wochen das Trek District. der carbon-drive ist wirklich allererste sahne. faehrt sich super geschmeidig und direkt - ich werde wohl nie wieder kette fahren. fluesterleise das ganze und dazu nie wieder oel und rost.
ich habe mehrere singlespeeder angetestet unter anderem Felt Curbside, Kona Paddywagon, Cannondale Badboy. das District gefiel mir nicht nur optisch am besten. direktes sportliches fahrverhalten und trotzdem komfortabel und handlich. auf die waage bringt es nur um die 8kg und zusammen mit der antriebstechnik finde ich es fuer 800,- doch sehr guenstig.
das einzige dilemma ist, dass mir der rahmen wohl doch eine nummer zu gross ist. ich bin 1,73 und fahre einen 56er rahmen. also ich sitz da nicht gestreckt drauf oder so, aber sattel und lenker sind bei mir auf einer hoehe. und fuer sportlichere fahrweise haette ich jetzt doch lieber eine sattelueberhoehung. ich weiss, ich haette das ganze vorher wissen muessen...

hat hier evtl. jemand interesse? das bike ist quasi neu inkl. originalrechnung. die 1. durchsicht wuerde ich beim haendler noch machen lassen. preisnachlass gegenueber neupreis versteht sich von selbst.


----------



## Bikefritzel (8. Mai 2009)

bevor dus verkaufst und dann geld zum fenster rausgeschmissen hast, dreh doch mal nur zum test den vorbau um, wenn sichs dann besser fährt kannst du ja nen vorbau kaufen der genau so ist wie dus willst. 
so hab ich mein bike von ca. 3cm lenkerüberhöhung auf ca. 2-3cm sattelüberhöhung gebracht.


----------



## jopo (8. Mai 2009)

el saltamontes schrieb:


> das 9-fach ritzel ist nochmal um einiges schöner als das alfine :top


 
Sei froh, dass Du nicht das Rohloff-Ritzel hast:


----------



## shorm (8. Mai 2009)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> bevor dus verkaufst und dann geld zum fenster rausgeschmissen hast, dreh doch mal nur zum test den vorbau um, wenn sichs dann besser fährt kannst du ja nen vorbau kaufen der genau so ist wie dus willst.
> so hab ich mein bike von ca. 3cm lenkerüberhöhung auf ca. 2-3cm sattelüberhöhung gebracht.


danke fuer den tipp! aber der vorbau ist schon so montiert. und austauschen wuerde ich ihn wegen der passenden optik ungern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anonymfixer (8. Mai 2009)

wie wärs damit, erst mal den spacerturm wegzulassen?
 blitzbirne

(kürzerer vorbau, lenker ohne nach-vorne-knick... also wenn man wöllte, könnte man schon)


----------



## anonymfixer (8. Mai 2009)

jopo schrieb:


> Sei froh, dass Du nicht das Rohloff-Ritzel hast:



seh ich das richtig, da nur ein stahleinsatz mit gewinde in das aluritzel gepresst ist? quasi ne gute basis zum selberbasteln...


----------



## jopo (8. Mai 2009)

anonymfixer schrieb:


> seh ich das richtig, da nur ein stahleinsatz mit gewinde in das aluritzel gepresst ist? quasi ne gute basis zum selberbasteln...


 
Ist eingeschraubt.





Wenn man es umdreht ist es gleich noch ein Gramm schwerer 

Hier zum vergleich das Front-Zahnrad


----------



## SXHC (8. Mai 2009)

wo gibt es denn noch riemenantrieb geeignete rahmen? würde gern was sportliches auf rennradrahmen basis aufbauen...


----------



## Bikefritzel (9. Mai 2009)

@shorm

wenn ich mich nicht verzählt hab hast du da 5(!) spacer unter dem vorbau... wenn du die mal rausmachst dann bist schon mal 3cm tiefer.


----------



## shorm (9. Mai 2009)

ja, ich werd die spacer mal rausnehmen. aber ein kleinerer rahmen haette auch ein kuerzeres oberrohr und waer dadurch noch kompakter. naja, mal schaun...
am liebsten waer mir ja jemand mit einem 54er District, der tauschen will.  aber der wird wohl schwer zu finden sein. mein haendler meint, die produktion laeuft gerade erst an. lieferzeit mind. 4-8 wochen. die paar (ausschliesslich 56er), die einige ausgewaehlte haendler bekommen haben, wurden vorab produziert.

hier noch closeups vom carbon-drive und den sehr schoenen ausfallenden:

















blog zum bike mit weiteren infos: http://trekdistrict.com/


----------



## anonymfixer (9. Mai 2009)

komisch, dass links der gleiche (auf-, auf-, aufwändige!) ausfaller verbaut wird...

edit: ach nee, doch nicht komisch. die verstellung, sowie die schutzblechösen braucht man ja beidseits. war wahrscheinlich einfacher das ding zu spiegeln als was komplett neues zu konstruieren.



SXHC schrieb:


> wo gibt es denn noch riemenantrieb geeignete rahmen? würde gern was sportliches auf rennradrahmen basis aufbauen...



hast du dir schon die riemenlänge-kettenstrebenlänge-übersetzung-tabelle angeguckt? die frage ist nämlich viel eher, ob man sich überhaupt noch was rennradmäßiges mit riemen aufbauen will, nachdem man weiß, dass die kettenstrebe bei brauchbarer übersetzung - ich überzeichne minimal - einen halben meter lang werden kann*...

je nachdem was man als brauchbare übersetzung erachtet, freilich


----------



## SXHC (9. Mai 2009)

wenn Spot das kann, kann ich das auch 

Spot Black


----------



## anonymfixer (9. Mai 2009)

ja, eben... lang wie ein straßenkreuzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SXHC (9. Mai 2009)

nur ein beispiel...werde das mal durchrechnen und vll mir einen rahmenbauer suchen...


----------



## ONE78 (11. Mai 2009)

ich hab grad mal den  Rechner von Carbon-Drive(http://www.carbondrivesystems.com/images/uploads/forbikemaker_1239805478.xls
ausprobiert.
bei 60-20 mit dem 113 Riemen komm ich auf 395mm Kettenstrebe.
ist doch ziemlich Rennradmäßig.


----------



## anonymfixer (11. Mai 2009)

hm, oberste schmerzgrenze, aber geht gerade noch so. wobei eine 60er scheibe ein ganz schöner teller ist (die rechte kettenstrebe sollte recht dünn ausfallen). 3,0 ist auch eher für mitteldicke beine.

AHHHHHH, ich will 55:19 und einen 106er riemen (blöden drecksäcke, die. so)


----------



## ONE78 (11. Mai 2009)

na soo riesig ist das 60er auch nicht (d_max=213,8mm), ist ja kein Kettenblatt.
aber ein paar mehr (kleinere) Ritzelgrößen sollte schon noch geben. komm zeit...

@ano-fixer wo haste den das mit dem 19er her, oder ist das auch nur Wunschdenken


----------



## anonymfixer (11. Mai 2009)

1: http://www.g-boxx.com/pdf/Gates/Carbon_drive-Chainstaylength versus Beltlength 113z.pdf

2: als ich september 08 bei ut angefragt habe, hieß es, dass das 19er "bald verfügbar" sei. keine ahnung, was mittlerweile aus diesem bald geworden ist...

ps: die ~21cm selbst sind nicht das problem, die >10mm breite der scheibe können es aber - vor allem bei dem durchmesser - werden. aber das wird dem rahmenbauer dann schon auch klar sein


----------



## el saltamontes (22. Mai 2009)

So, jetzt ist es aber mal so weit! Bin gerade erst nach hause und da war schon der gelbe Zettel von der Post da  hab natürlich nicht anders können. Sorry für die schlechten Bilder, wollte einfach nicht meine Ausrüstung auspacken, hab mir jetzt mal ein bissl Ruhe verdient. Die sind deshalb nur mit der Gucki-Drucki, aber schon bald wird was besseres kommen.

Bin auch gleich nach dem aufbauen 500m (Straße) gefahren damit und ich muss sagen, ein wirklich gutes Gefühl. Super leise, und mir kommts irgendwie so vor, als sei der Antrieb super responsiv, kann natürlich auch nur Einbildung sein - wie auch immer - mir gefällts. Mal schaun, was das Ding im Gelände liefert!

Ok, nun zu den Bildern:






finde die ausfaller super gelöst - die "durchreiche" für den riemen ist bei der obersten schraube...






...auch die seite mit der bremsaufnahme sieht toll aus, hab extra blaue bremsbeläge (bbb) besorgt  ...






... hab den jungs und mädels von gates "vernünftige" fotos versprochen - der sticker kommt nachher wieder runter...






...finde die middleburn passt richtig gut - übrigens eine tolle alternative, für alle die - so wie ich - noch auf traditionelle tretlager stehn...






...das "neue" ventana headbadge - ohne worte... 






...kleiner blick aufs cnc-yoke...






...totale...






totale zwo. sorry für die echt miesen bilder (ist mir erst jetzt so richtig aufgefallen, eigentlich peinlich) mach sicher noch bessere - versprochen! und natürlich gibts einen ausführlichen fahrbericht!

ganz fertig ist es ja noch nicht - die vordere bremsleitung muss ich noch kürzen, und dann möcht ich auch noch einen thomson vorbau, dann wirds komplett sein!

aber jetzt mal ab in die falle... vielleicht vorher noch ein bierchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SXHC (22. Mai 2009)

el saltamontes schrieb:


> vielleicht vorher noch ein bierchen...



haste dir verdient


----------



## Don Trailo (23. Mai 2009)

*nice*
 bitte noch ein schönes bild in der natur( auch für die Venti hp!


----------



## el saltamontes (24. Mai 2009)

"et viola" würde bud spencer da wohl sagen... 

den rest bekommt der dealer


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Mai 2009)

schön


----------



## ONE78 (25. Mai 2009)

sehr schön!


----------



## Bikefritzel (25. Mai 2009)

traumhaft....ich muss muss muss eine lösung finden meinen rahmen zu öffnen.


bzw.wieder zu schließen, nur öffnen wär ja kein problem.


----------



## anonymfixer (25. Mai 2009)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> traumhaft....ich muss muss muss eine lösung finden meinen rahmen zu öffnen.
> 
> 
> bzw.wieder zu schließen, nur öffnen wär ja kein problem.



ernsthaft?

stahl und filigran? irgendwo ne verschraubung einlöten.

alu und dick? wenn das ausfallende genug fleisch hat, kann man es auch einfach mit ein paar löchern/gewinden versehen, schlitzen und hinterher mit nem blech oder "formteil" verschrauben

bisschen fantasie, und das ganze sollte sich nicht zu schwierig gestalten.


----------



## el saltamontes (25. Mai 2009)

also, mein erster, kleiner erfahrungsbericht:


meine erste single speed erfahrung ist ja schon ein zeitl her, so 2002 oder 2003, hab damals mein brodie umgebaut. die übersetzung mit 1:2 gewählt, war ich an den steileren hügeln rund um wien schon ziemlich an der grenze des für mich (2500km, 40000hm in 2009) machbaren. ist aber jetzt nicht so wirklich spezifisch riemenantrieb...

ich hab noch ganz gut das fahrverhalten des brodie im kopf, war eine ziemlich schwammige gschicht. von vorn bis hinten. das kann ich vom ventana nicht behaupten. jede muskelzuckung wird direkt in vortrieb umgesetzt - sehr beeindruckend, aber auch nicht so wirklich spezifisch riemenantrieb...

und um ehrlich zu sein, ist genau garnix so richtig spezifisch riemenantrieb. garnix stimmt aber eigentlich nicht. denn:

die ruhe. diese anfangs noch ein bissl unheimliche ruhe, geräuschlosigkeit, mit der du unterwegs bist, ist wirklich enorm. kein mucks, garnix - so geil! 

man (ich) mag sich (mir) einbilden, das der riemen vielleicht ein bissl dehnungsfester ist als eine kette - kann natürlich auch vollkommener blödsinn sein. ist es wahrscheinlich auch, denn vom wirkungsgrad her ist bei den antrieben ja nur in einigen prozentpunkten ein unterschied zu finden, und den finde ich in meinen beinen sicher nicht wieder - aber einbildung ist ja bekanntlich auch eine bildung...

also normaler straßeneinsatz, meinen kräften entsprechend, also max. 15% steigung (mehr bring ich mit 1:2 einfach (noch) nicht): ja, und zwar immer!

einsatz als mtb, bei trockenem wetter: ja, und zwar immer!

war mir aber nicht genug: ich musste es dreckig machen. nicht gerade eine leichte übung nach dem wetter die letzten tage. also den schützengraben runter, einen zweiten durchgang hab ich leider nicht mehr bringen können, aus zeitmangel (sicher...) ich fahr die strecke oft mit meinem fully, da schmiergelts nachher (meistens die straße rauf) oft schon ziemlich. heute:


nix, einfach garnix. gut, der grad der verschmutzung war jetzt nicht so wahnsinnig, aber naja - mehr war halt nicht drin. auf jeden fall:

einsatz als mtb, bei schlechten bedingungen: ja, und zwar immer!


























habs heute auch nicht gewaschen, werd ich auch eine zeit lang jetzt nicht. mal schaun, ob das irgendwelche auswirkungen hat. meine prognose: nein.

mal schaun, wie der test langfristig ausgeht. der erste ritt war schon mal ziemlich vielversprechend. und diese ruhe. diese einzigartige ruhe. geil.


----------



## el saltamontes (25. Mai 2009)

> traumhaft....ich muss muss muss eine lösung finden meinen rahmen zu öffnen.



danke! schau mal:







aus diesem fred


----------



## Spook (26. Mai 2009)

Wer ist fred?

Und warum versteht eigentlich keiner dass eine Forumsdiskussion thread genannt wird wenn man schon mit so tollen neudeutschen Wörtern um sich schmeißt dann doch bitte mit den richtigen!

mfg

Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el saltamontes (26. Mai 2009)

> Wer ist fred?
> 
> Und warum versteht eigentlich keiner dass eine Forumsdiskussion thread genannt wird wenn man schon mit so tollen neudeutschen Wörtern um sich schmeißt dann doch bitte mit den richtigen!
> 
> ...



Und wer ist bist du?

Und warum versteht du eigentlich nicht, dass in einer Forumsdiskussion sachlich zum thema passende beiträge gefragt sind, und wenn man schon mit so tollen belehrungsversuchen um sich schmeißt dann doch bitte im ktwr oder sonst wo!

mir ist natürlich bekannt, dass das thread heißt. Ich empfinde das kleine lautspiel lustig und als aufheiterung! du nicht? naja, dann lass ichs ab jetzt. für diesen fred.

und "fred" ist ja auch gar nicht neudeutsch, oder?

mfg

bernhard


----------



## soprano (26. Mai 2009)

auf jeden fall sehr schöner bericht el saltamontes

macht mich richtig an - so ein belt-drive


----------



## el saltamontes (1. Juni 2009)

so, hab das ding jetzt noch amal durch den "kakao" gezogen. wetter war ja an sich perfekt - nur viel neues kann ich leider (?) nicht berichten: immer noch lautlos, problemlos - einfach geil. schon irre, wenn das lauteste geräusch beim biken das rascheln der short ist 

habs nach dem letzten mal wie versprochen nicht gereinigt. beim losfahren heute trotzdem alles problemlos. und auch heute wieder - garnix! eigentlich ein bissl deprimierend, wenn man nach dem biken so überhaupt nicht schrauben darf


----------



## Don Trailo (2. Juni 2009)

great, das gönne ich dich von herzen, das es auch schlamm frisst und null probleme , allen unkenrufen zum trotz


----------



## Bikefritzel (2. Juni 2009)

eine frage hätt ich noch: wie ist es wenn du mal nen platten hast und den auf die schnelle wechseln willst? kann man den riemen zur seite "runterschieben" oder wie läuft das?


----------



## el saltamontes (2. Juni 2009)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> eine frage hätt ich noch: wie ist es wenn du mal nen platten hast und den auf die schnelle wechseln willst? kann man den riemen zur seite "runterschieben" oder wie läuft das?



den riemen auf der seite runterschieben ist nicht - dafür sitzt er viel zu streng. aber der schlauchwechsel ist nicht anders als bei anderen bikes (hatte bei meiner jungfernfahrt einen patschen - hab nur vergessen das hier zu erwähnen, weil es so unspektakulär ist):

also stehenbleiben  - fun bolts auf (fahr hinten keinen schnellspanner, obwohl das wahrscheinlich auch halten würde. hab mich aber für funbolts entschieden um von vorn hinein knarz und knackgeräusche hintanzuhalten) - rad raus (der riemen geht dann automatisch runter...) - schlauch wechseln - rad rein (riemen vorher auf ritzel und scheibe legen)


vielleicht sogar einen tick schneller als mit kette/schaltung, da das umständliche "einfädeln" der kette entfällt. das ist aber bei jedem ssp von vorteil, ist jetzt nix riemenantriebsspezisisches...


----------



## Bikefritzel (9. Juni 2009)

habs mir ncohmal angeschaut. ich hatte einen denkfehler.


----------



## qwerder (10. Juni 2009)

von Fixie.Inc gibt es dieses schöne teil, riemenantrieb für jederman !!!!

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_6s3mYCY5QCE/SJRbGN9A3zI/AAAAAAAAGXI/39tTmqSPFIk/s1600-h/fixed_belt_1a.jpg


----------



## anonymfixer (10. Juni 2009)

alter hut. fixie-inc hatte doch ursprünglich probleme mit der verbindung riemenritzel-nabe (fix) - weiß jemand, obs da mittlerweile was taugliches gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Musicman (10. Juni 2009)

Hmm, mal bei Veloheld anfragen?


----------



## qwerder (10. Juni 2009)

der reimenantrieb war mir ja egal mir ging es um das öffnen des rahmens...


----------



## Rüpel (10. Juni 2009)

Wie schauts mit der Spannung aus? Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, muss der Riemen (beim Moped) relativ stark gespannt sein. Ist das hier ähnlich? Ich frage, weil eine hohe Spannung sich negativ auf die Lager auswirkt - Innenlager und Nabenlager.


----------



## brockenhammer (11. Juni 2009)

hallo,
ich fahre in der stadt ein alfine riemenrad. 
bisher top unauffällig. vielleicht pack ich mal geländetaugliche bereifung drauf und teste das ausgibiger im dreck.
die riemenspannung würde ich als moderat bezeichnen.
es gibt wohl nen speziellen tensiometer. wenn man den nicht hat soll man den riemen auf halber strecke zwischen nabe und tretlager mit der kraft/gewicht 5-10lbs belasten und dann soll der riemen um ca einhalbes zoll ausweichen.

@ el saltamontes

was hast du für riemenscheibengrößen gewählt?

die eher geringe auswahl in diesem bereich und die festlegung beim rahmenbau auf eine /mit viel glück 2 zahnscheibenkombis macht das ganze sehr viel weniger variabel. insbesondere beim singlespeeder kann das doof sein.

grüße


----------



## topsecretboy (11. Juni 2009)

brockenhammer schrieb:


> @ el saltamontes
> 
> was hast du für riemenscheibengrößen gewählt?
> 
> ...



ein oder zwei riemen mit mehr oder weniger zähnen würden schnell abhilfe schaffen und die kompatibiliät maximieren, mal schaun wie es sich durchsetzt und sowas noch kommt.. ich will es hoffen


----------



## Cindarella (12. Juni 2009)

qwerder schrieb:


> von Fixie.Inc gibt es dieses schöne teil, riemenantrieb für jederman !!!!
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_6s3mYCY5QCE/SJRbGN9A3zI/AAAAAAAAGXI/39tTmqSPFIk/s1600-h/fixed_belt_1a.jpg



wow was für ein rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shorm (19. Juni 2009)

falls jemand noch schnell und guenstig ein Trek District sucht (sind ja immer noch schwer lieferbar):

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6034135#post6034135


----------



## ONE78 (29. Juni 2009)

ich bin längerem auf der Suche nach einem schönen Stahlrahmen für ein Riemensinglespeedrennrad. Bei meinen Recherchen bin ich auf die Gios-Rahmen mit solchen verschiebbaren Ausfallern gestoßen.




Da hab ich mir so überlegt, ob man nicht das Rahmendreieck hinter diesen Ausfallenden aufsägen kann, Riemen durch und mit diesem Verschiebeteil (und von mir aus auch noch einer Gegenplatte auf der Rückseite) den Rahmen wieder verschrauben? 
Was sagt ihr dazu? Hat da jemand Erfahrung damit? Weis jemand die Länge der Kettenstrebe bei solchen Gios-Rahmen? Reicht der Weg zum Riemen spannen? Und kann das halten???

Achso, bevor hier so Komentare kommen wie: "Bitte nicht den schönen Gios zersägen." und so, ist erstmal nur ne fixe Idee von mir, also (noch) kein Gios in Gefahr.


----------



## anonymfixer (29. Juni 2009)

Bezüglich der Haltbarkeit wäre das Ganze wahrscheinlich _relativ_ unkritisch*. Der mögliche Verstellbereich sieht mir aber wesentlich kleiner als +/- 8mm (oder wie viel es eben sein sollte) aus.

Ob der Rahmen Platz für die dicke Riemenscheibe bietet, bliebe auch noch zu klären.

* Die beiden Kettenstrebenschrauben sind etwas unglücklich angeordnet - nebeneinander wäre besser als übereinander. Die müsste man dann schon ordentlich anziehen, damit nix verrutscht.


----------



## Eskimo (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin gerade dabei mir auch ein rad mit Riemen zu kaufen.
Ich hab an das Trek Soho gedacht, hat schon Schutzbleche und Nabenschaltung. Einzigstes Manko an dem Rad sind die Rollerbrake.

Habt ihr noch eine alternative als Rad?

http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bikes/urban/soho/soho/

Bzw denkt ihr, ich kann mir eine Nabenschaltung in das Trek District einbauen, oder Klappt es nicht mit dem Platz.

Danke für eure Tipps schonmal.

Gruss Eskimo


----------



## items (1. Juli 2009)

Servus,
ich muß mich hier nochmal kurz mit ranhängen, weil ich mir ein Nicolai aufbauen will und über den Carbondrive nachdenke. Folgendes ist mir noch nicht ganz klar:
1. Die Übersetzung:
Im Moment fahre ich 42/16 und will auf 40/16 (Rohloff). Ist die Übersetzung auch mit Zahnriemen möglich?
2. Der Wirkungsgrad:
Habt ihr, wenn ihr den Riemen schon gefahren habt, subjektiv den Eindruck, der Wirkungsgrad sei der gleiche wie bei der Kette?

Grüße u. Danke
items


----------



## el saltamontes (1. Juli 2009)

ad 1:
Ich glaub in diesem Thread ein bissl weiter oben, und sollte ich mich irren, dann auf der carbondrive-website gibts pdf's zum downloaden wo du deine übersetzung einer kettenübersetzung (und der entsprechenden kettenstrebenlänge) anpassen kannst - is super easy, hab ich auch so gemacht​.

ad 2:

subjektiv sogar besser, ist aber wie gesagt nur subjektiv. 2 leute, die mein toro gefahren sind, haben fast uni sono behauptet, dass man da gar keinen unterschied merkt, wenn man nicht hinsieht. sag ich auch. klingt auch logisch. der unterschied im wirkungsgrad beträgt ja auch nur 1-2% wer soll das schon merken?​


items schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich muß mich hier nochmal kurz mit ranhängen, weil ich mir ein Nicolai aufbauen will und über den Carbondrive nachdenke. Folgendes ist mir noch nicht ganz klar:
> 1. Die Übersetzung:
> Im Moment fahre ich 42/16 und will auf 40/16 (Rohloff). Ist die Übersetzung auch mit Zahnriemen möglich?
> ...


----------



## items (1. Juli 2009)

Wow ) Fixe Antwort! Danke!

das du den Wirkungsgrad auch noch jetzt als subjektiv besser beschreibst, wo du mit dem Teil ein Weilchen unterwegs ist, klingt gut, weil man ja oft im ersten Überschwang etwas einäugig ist und erst nach einer Weile merkt, obs kleine Haken gibt. 
Nur mit der Schlußfolgerung bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, weil ich bei der Rohloff der Ansicht bin, dass sie sich weniger direkt fährt, als eine Kettenschaltung, d.h. manchmal habe ich schon das Gefühl, dass ich den etwas schlechteren Wirkungsgrad zur Kettenschaltung spüre. Wenn dann der Riemen auch nochmal 1-2% schlechter läuft, war meine Befürchtung, dass sich das unter Umständen potenziert oder aufsummiert und es dann eben deutlicher spürbar ist, dass der Wirkungsgrad nicht so gut ist.

Wg. der Übersetzung habe ich mir mal die PDFs angesehen, blicke es aber noch nicht so ganz. Die sagen, wenn ich das richtig interpretiere, dass 40/16 46/19 beim Carbondrive entspricht und der Riemen dann eine Länge hat von 1243 mm. Man kann ja aber die Kettenstrebenlänge nicht korrigieren, sondern hat nur Excenter, bzw. Ausfallenden zur Verfügung und 40/16 finde ich nur auf den PDFs 113z u. 118z. Bedeutet das, man muß sich vorher überlegen, welche Kettenstrebenlänge der Rahmen haben soll? Der Verstellbereich von Excenter, bzw. Ausfallenden ist ja sehr beschränkt.

Grüße u. schönen Tag
items


----------



## ONE78 (1. Juli 2009)

Eskimo schrieb:


> Bzw denkt ihr, ich kann mir eine Nabenschaltung in das Trek District einbauen, oder Klappt es nicht mit dem Platz.


  so wie das beim Soho aussieht sind das die gleichen Ausfallenden wie beim District, ist ja auch die gleiche Firma.
Wenn also die Ausfaller beim Soho mit einer Nabenschaltung Funktionieren, spricht meiner Meinung nach auch nicht dagegen, eine ins Distrct einzubauen. 



> 1. Die Übersetzung:
> Im Moment fahre ich 42/16 und will auf 40/16 (Rohloff). Ist die Übersetzung auch mit Zahnriemen möglich?



auf der Gates-Seite oder hier im Thread gibs auch ein Excel-File mit dem du deine Übersetzung mit verschiedenen Variationen von Riemenübersetzungen vergleichen kannst. Du must da dann sehen, ob du deine Übersetzung, die Kettenstrebenlänge des Nicolai und eine passende Riemenlänge unter einen Hut bekommst.


----------



## ONE78 (1. Juli 2009)

@ el saltamontes

in dem von mir eben angesprochenen Excellfile ist immer eine min. / max. Länge für die Kettenstrebe angegeben. Welche dieser Längen hast du bei dir im eingebauten Neuzustand? ich gehe mal davon aus das das Teil sich nicht mehr dolle längt.
was denkst du, braucht man die min. Länge bei horizontalen Dropouts um den Riemen aufzuziehen?


----------



## anonymfixer (1. Juli 2009)

items schrieb:


> ...
> Wg. der Übersetzung habe ich mir mal die PDFs angesehen, blicke es aber noch nicht so ganz. Die sagen, wenn ich das richtig interpretiere, dass 40/16 46/19 beim Carbondrive entspricht...



Hauptschule?! 
Die Übersetzung wird immer gleich berechnet, egal ob Kettenblätter, Zahnriemenscheiben oder Gummibärchen.

40/16 = 2,5
46/19 = 2,42

Beide Varianten haben also nicht dieselbe Übersetzung. Wenn Du es genau willst, such Dir einfach die Riemenscheiben aus den vorhandenen, mit denen Du auf 2,5 oder sehr nah heran kommst (und man sollte es - trotz Schaltung - genau nehmen, da die Scheiben im Vergleich zu Kettenblättern einiges mehr kosten).




items schrieb:


> ...
> Man kann ja aber die Kettenstrebenlänge nicht korrigieren, sondern hat nur Excenter, bzw. Ausfallenden
> ...



Man *kann* die Kettenstrebenlänge korrigieren, eben - wie Du schon sagtest - mittels Excenterinnenlager oder verschieblicher Ausfallenden.




items schrieb:


> ...
> und 40/16 finde ich nur auf den PDFs 113z u. 118z.
> ...



Noch einmal - Hauptschule?! 
Was soll Dich daran hindern jede der erhältlichen Riemenlängen mit 2 Scheiben Deiner Wahl zu kombinieren? Benutz einfach die Excel-Datei... Spart Denkarbeit.




items schrieb:


> ...
> Bedeutet das, man muß sich vorher überlegen, welche Kettenstrebenlänge der Rahmen haben soll? Der Verstellbereich von Excenter, bzw. Ausfallenden ist ja sehr beschränkt.
> 
> Grüße u. schönen Tag
> items



Nach allem Hin und auch Her - ja, das sollte man, so oder so, machen. Für 2,5 gibt es aber vielleicht sogar mehrere mögliche Kombinationen, sodass Du es irgendwie für deinen potentiellen Wunschrahmen zurechtbiegen kannst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## items (1. Juli 2009)

Servus,
danke für die ausführliche und vor allem verständliche Erklärung. Nur die schnöseligen Hauptschulenkommentare hättest du dir IMHO sparen können. Ist trotz Smiley nicht witzig, sondern überheblich und doof und zwar auch Hauptschülern gegenüber, denn die sind auch nicht alle bekloppt. War einfach ein Denkfehler von mir und sowas kommt nun mal eben vor und zwar auch bei Leuten mit einem sehr guten Abischnitt.

Grüße
items


----------



## Eskimo (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
mit den Ausfallenden beim Trek District haut das schon hin, bloß was ist mit der Zugverlegung. Ich kann zwar mit schellen arbeiten aber das sieht schon wieder so gebastelt aus.

@one78, was hälts du von dem Soho mit Carbon Drive, bzw. denkst du man bekommt noch eine andere Bremse dran.

Oder sagt mal eure Meinung zu den Rollerbrakes.

Gruß


----------



## ONE78 (1. Juli 2009)

das Soho gefällt mir auch ganz gut, aber bei Rollerbrakes würde ich auch zögern. da hab ich noch nichts Gutes drüber gehört.
es sieht (auf den Bildern die ich so gefunden hab) aber so aus als ob du auch normale rennradbremsen wie beim District verbauen kannst (Bohrungen vorhanden).
Würde ich mir aber lieber nochmal in live anschauen oder einen Trekhändel fragen.

Sonst kannst mit einer neuen Gabel auch alle anderen Bremstypen verbauen (wenigstens vorn).


----------



## Eskimo (1. Juli 2009)

ONE78 schrieb:


> das Soho gefällt mir auch ganz gut, aber bei Rollerbrakes würde ich auch zögern. da hab ich noch nichts Gutes drüber gehört.
> es sieht (auf den Bildern die ich so gefunden hab) aber so aus als ob du auch normale rennradbremsen wie beim District verbauen kannst (Bohrungen vorhanden).
> Würde ich mir aber lieber nochmal in live anschauen oder einen Trekhändel fragen.
> 
> Sonst kannst mit einer neuen Gabel auch alle anderen Bremstypen verbauen (wenigstens vorn).



Hallo, 
ich hab schon mit meinem Händler Diskutiert, der hatte aber auch keins rumstehen.
Er meint Rennradbremsen passen nicht rein, wegen dem Schutzblech und der gegenhalter für die hintere Bremse fehlt glaube ich auch.

Naja mal sehen ob ich eins mal Life noch sehe.

Alternativen kenst du auch nicht, die preislich noch vertretbar sind?

Gruß


----------



## jopo (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo, ich weiss das mein Bike nicht in den Singlespeed-Bereich passt, aber vielleicht interessiert euch mein Zahnriemenantrieb trotzdem: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6114876&postcount=719





Kettenspanner ist noch Prototyp!


----------



## m(A)ui (10. Juli 2009)

ich wuerde dem spanner eine groessere Rolle spendieren, ist bestimmt besser fuer die dauerhaltbarkeit des riemens!


----------



## anonymfixer (10. Juli 2009)

Der Riemen ist evtl. jetzt schon vorgeschädigt... Ich denke, dass die Menschen von Gates nicht grundlos darauf hinweisen, dass der Riemen nicht* nach innen gebogen werden darf.

Aber vielleicht ist das auch nur amerikanische Übervorsicht, wer weiß 

* "nicht" im Sinne von überhaupt gar nicht


----------



## jopo (10. Juli 2009)

anonymfixer schrieb:


> Der Riemen ist evtl. jetzt schon vorgeschädigt... Ich denke, dass die Menschen von Gates nicht grundlos darauf hinweisen, dass der Riemen nicht* nach innen gebogen werden darf


Kannst Du mir bitte eine Quelle nennen, wo das steht. Bei Universal Transmissions habe ich jedenfalls nichts davon gelesen und als ich Bilder von meinem Bike an Nikolai geschickt habe (von der Ketten-Variante, die war ja genauso) und die Gates-Teile dann persönlich abgeholt habe, hat mir niemand was davon gesagt.

Die Belastung ist natürlich gewissermassen eine Punktbelastung und die Spannung an der Rolle ist ziemlich hoch, aber der Riemen ist so steif, dass er sich in keiner Weise an die Rolle anpasst. Darum würde m. E. eine etwas grössere Rolle auch nichts bringen. Jetzt kann ich also sowieso nichts anderes machen als fahren und sehen, was passiert mit dem Teil.


----------



## anonymfixer (10. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte bei UT auch mal deswegen angefragt - keine Antwort 

http://www.carbondrivesystems.com/installation.php?lang=de

-> http://www.carbondrivesystems.com/images/uploads/installation_1243502530.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (11. Juli 2009)

wenn ich das so lese fällt mir nur eins ein: man kann sich auch mal pingelig anstellen... ähnliche riemen werden als antrieb von nockenwellen schon seit jahrzehnten verwendet. diese werden auch nach innen gebogen per spann- oder umlenkrolle. denke mal net, das die dinger grossartig anders aufgebaut sind. und zum gedankengang: an nen zahnriemen kannst ohne grosse probleme nen ganzen automotor aufhängen...


----------



## Danimal (12. Juli 2009)

Hi,
Das Rize sieht interessant aus. Überhaupt würden elevated Chainstays ja einigen Ärger (nämlich einen teilbaren Hinterbau) sparen. Leider sind Rahmen mit elevated Chainstays so gut wie ausgestorben (waren halt nicht unbedingt die steifsten).
Mir fallen da spontan das Alpinestars Al-Mega und das Checker Pig CPX 3001 ein. Da könnte man einen Trickstuff Exzentriker reinsetzen und auf Riemenantrieb umsteigen.
Gibt's noch aktuelle Rahmen mit elevated chainstays?

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Deleted 132705 (12. Juli 2009)

falls man bei fullies bleibt gibts da nen ganzen arschvoll rahmen.

da wären marin, morewood und orange genannt... weiter würds dann bei santa cruz gehen.

bei hardtails hats sich wohl nicht bewährt.


----------



## Danimal (13. Juli 2009)

Ich rede aber von Hardtails... da gibt es wohl nach kurzer Recherche doch mehr, als ich gedacht hätte. Vor allem viele Böcke aus den 90ern, z.b. Rocky Mountain Summit/Cirrus, oder Merlin: Elevated Chainstays
Bei eBay, steht gerade ein Rocky Mountain Cirrus zum Verkauf, mit Gabel für etwa 350 Schleifen... das wäre eine super Basis für ein Riemen-Singlespeed!

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## jopo (13. Juli 2009)

Danimal schrieb:


> Bei eBay, steht gerade ein Rocky Mountain Cirrus zum Verkauf, mit Gabel für etwa 350 Schleifen... das wäre eine super Basis für ein Riemen-Singlespeed!   Cheers,   Dan


 
........ wenn Du für Deine Wunsch-Übersetzung einen Riemen in passender Länge findest! Wenn nicht, hast Du einen Rahmen zu verkaufen.


----------



## topsecretboy (13. Juli 2009)

jopo schrieb:


> ........ wenn Du für Deine Wunsch-Übersetzung einen Riemen in passender Länge findest! Wenn nicht, hast Du einen Rahmen zu verkaufen.



was nicht passt wird passend gemacht, mit etwas aufwand pflanzt man sowas auch in ein standard hardtail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juli 2009)

omg... da ist der "rahmenschinder" jetzt auch hier taetig... DANN bin ich ja echt mal gespannt


----------



## topsecretboy (13. Juli 2009)

jepp, die wirre idee liegt schon im kopf und die rohloff hab ich diese woche auch wieder in meinen händen. nix mit exenter oder spannrolle das muss so gehn. apropos, suche noch einen rahmen zum schinden...


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juli 2009)

lol,... laesst du die dose aber zu?

was fuer ne richtung soll der rahmen denn gehen?


----------



## Danimal (13. Juli 2009)

jopo schrieb:


> ........ wenn Du für Deine Wunsch-Übersetzung einen Riemen in passender Länge findest! Wenn nicht, hast Du einen Rahmen zu verkaufen.



Meinst Du nicht, dass der Verstellbereich des Exzenters von Trickstuff ausreichen könnte? Alternativ oder zusätzlich gäbe es noch die Eno Excentric Hub, also eine Nabe mit exzentrischer Verstellung. Ich tendiere aber eher zu der Trickstuff-Lösung...


----------



## topsecretboy (13. Juli 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> lol,... laesst du die dose aber zu?
> 
> was fuer ne richtung soll der rahmen denn gehen?



nix da, irgendeiner muss doch mal mit der dose anfangen und diese auf die nächste evo-stufe heben, dosen sind zum öffnen da. wieder hardtail, vielleicht auch der selbe rahmentyp, möglicherweise sub 8kg. schaun wa ma...


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juli 2009)

lol,... die dose oeffnen... das musst du filmen! so weit ich weis werden die von gelernten uhrmachern zusammen gebaut 
bin ich sehr gespannt!
der selbe rahmen? du willst am scale das 3eck auf machen? oOOO da wird jemand RICHTIG mutig!

ABER: sehen will!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (13. Juli 2009)

...und am besten sagen, ob se danach noch schaltet 

wenn nich, ich kauf gern den schrott!


----------



## wookie (27. Juli 2009)

el saltamontes schrieb:


>



dieser graue getrocknete matsch, sieht aus wie getrockneter schmutz mit abgeschmiergeltem aluminium. bin mal gespannt auf die ersten langzeittests. kann mir inrgendwie nicht vorstellen das ich mit einem riemen über 2000km komme mit ständig nachkommendem schmutz.

und noch viel wichtiger, wie sieht das mit den zahnrädern (nennt man die jetzt auch ritzel?) aus. 6000km für das 16er rohloff-ritzel sind schon ok. aber hält das auch das viel teurere aus alu für den riemen aus.

vielleicht gibt es sowas auch irgendwann aus stahl.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juli 2009)

jopo schrieb:


> ...... Jetzt kann ich also sowieso nichts anderes machen als fahren und sehen, was passiert mit dem Teil.



Und ganz wichtig darüber zu berichten

Wie fährt sichs denn überhaupt mit dem Fully und dem Riemen??

G.


----------



## MaikRutsche (1. August 2009)

Es scheint noch mehr zu geben, die grade dabei sind die Kombination "Riemen + Dreck" zu testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cy-one (1. August 2009)

Sieht gut aus, so gehörts sich!


----------



## gurkenfolie (2. August 2009)

also richtig fieser dreck sieht anders aus.


----------



## anonymfixer (2. August 2009)

Bei der letzetn CM in Dresden berichtete jemand (wem gehörte das Rotor mit Riemen und der rot eloxierten Rohloff?) davon, dass speziell das Ritzel schnell verschleiße, und seines sah in der Tat schon recht zerrockt aus. Die ursprünglich blau gefärbte Schicht innen am Riemen war auch ziemlich ausgefranzt. Hab vergessen, wie viele km der Antrib da aufm Buckel hatte - viele waren es jedenfalls nicht...


----------



## MaikRutsche (3. August 2009)

Das war Albi. Aber ich weis auch nicht wie viele km er damit schon gefahren ist.
Dieses seitliche Ausfransen hat evtl. damit zu tun, dass die Kurbel sich bei vollem Wiegetritt leicht verziehen und dann auf den Begrenzer gezogen werden. Jedenfalls gibts da manchmal ein lautes Knallen des Riemens, was darauf hindeutet. Was das ganz genau ist, weis aber von denen niemand so recht.

Im Eingangrad-Forum wurde das auch schonmal kurz angesprochen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (13. August 2009)

was hast du für die alfine nabe für ritzel genommen? gibts da was passendes? oder muss ich alles über den riemenhersteller besorgen?

zudem würd mich interessieren, ob der riemen an sich viel anders ist als nen zahnriemen vom auto, da diese ja biegebelastungen von spannrollen aushalten...


----------



## anonymfixer (15. August 2009)

Mal ne Frage an die Formelsammlungsartisten unte Euch - wie konstruiert man eigentlich die Zahnung so einer Riemenscheibe und welche Daten braucht man grob dazu?

Vielleicht könnte man sich als Freund das starren Antriebs ja ein Riemenfixel mit Wunschzähnezahl aus Stahl in irgendeiner Metallerbude spanen lassen... Was ist da geläufiger Satz wenn man ne CAD-Datei mitbringt?


----------



## spaboleo (15. August 2009)

Was genau meinst du mit "Zahnung"?

Prinzipiell werden ja in den bisher verfügbaren Riemenantrieben Zahnriemen bzw. Synchronriemen (schlupffrei) verwendet. Und diese aufgrund der geringen Betriebsgeschwindigkeiten, aber hohen angreifenden Kräfte mit Halbrundprofil.
Womit die Form der "Zahnung" klar definiert wäre.

Mit der Zähnezahl verhält es sich wie üblich bei Getrieben...dimensioniere anhand der gewünschte Übersetzung:
i = n1 / n2 = d2 / d1 = z2 / z1
(1: treibend, 2: getrieben; i>1 Übersetzung ins Langsame, i<1 Übersetzung ins Schnelle; n Drehzahl, d Durchmesser, z Zähnezahl)

Du gehst nun vom Vollastfall aus, da ist die Teilung ("Länge" von einer Zahnmitte zur nächsten) des Riemens gleich der Bogenlänge zwischen den Mitten zweiter "Aussparungen" (wie auch immer sie geartet sind, s.u.). Bei geringerer Last tragen weniger Zähne des Riemens, da sich dieser aufgrund der geringeren Kraft weniger längt.

Und kannst aufgrund der gegebenen Geometrie (siehe entsprechende Norm für den Zahnriemen...DIN ISO 5296 sagt google auf die Schnelle) entsprechende Ritzel konstruieren.


Ob diese nun aus Vollmaterial gefertigt werden (im Einzelfall recht teuer) und mit welchem Verfahren (Wälzfräsen mit entsprechendem Werkzeug - enorm teuer) ist nun die Frage.
Das Problem ist, dass die Zähne des Ritzels/Großrades nach außen der Geometrie des Zahnriemens entsprend gerundet sein müssen.
D.h. solche Praktiker-Traumvorstellungen alá _Scheibe nehmen und der Teilung entsprechend viele Löcher über den Teilkreis verteilen und anschließend abdrehen_ (habe ich kopfschüttelnd schon mal irgendwo gelesen) funktioniert nicht.

Was sehr wohl funktionieren könnte, in ähnlicher Bauweise bei den "Kettenrädern" der Riementrieb-Räder bereits angewendet wird, wäre eine Abwandlung der Triebstockverzahnung...
Indem man zwei Platten auf Distanz hält und anstelle einer Verzahnung über den Teilkreis kleine runde Bolzen verteilt (In die Platten eingepresst).
Aber wenn ich die Sache recht in Erinnerung habe, so sind Zähne und Täler nicht gleich geformt, sondern Letztere sogar eher viel "schmaler".
Müsste man mal genauer prüfen.


Ansonsten sehe ich da eigentlich schwarz sich selbst was kostengünstig basteln zu können. 

Gerade beim Stadtrad wärs eine schöne Alternative zur Kette, die die Hose sauber und dich geschäftsfähig lassen würde 
Im Gelände sehe ich persönlich keinen Vorteil (außer zu zeigen dass es prinzipiell geht...klar wieso auch nicht ), da der Riementrieb in schmutziger Umgebung mit höherem Verschleiß antwortet :/
Ritzel und Großrad wirken da wie Schaufelräder was Schlamm und Staub angeht und den will ich eigentlich nicht auf der Kontaktfläche zwischen meinem Gummi-Compound Riemen und Gegenstück haben.
Kettentriebe haben ne geringere Kontaktfläche...Verschmutzung fällt da _weniger_ (immer relativ sehen) ins Gewicht. Außerdem ist Stahl da durabler. 
Und wer die Kette gut pflegt und an der richtigen Stelle fettet (nämlich im Gelenk), der wird sich auch bei hartem Geländeeinsatz lange an ihr erfreuen können...ansonsten gibts halt schnell ne Neue 
(Die Verfügbarkeit für Otto-Normalos ist i.A. besser als die von Zahnriemen, die sonst hauptsächlich von der Industrie genutzt werden...)

So far


----------



## anonymfixer (15. August 2009)

Mit "Zahnung" meine ich schon das, auf was Du anfangs eingehst...

Ich will wissen wie, man, ausgehend von einem bestimten Zahnprofil und Zahnabstand am Riemen und der gewünschten Riemenscheibengröße, also Zähnezahl, die zahnende Kontur der Scheibe gestaltet.

Wie Du schreibst, verformt sich der Riemen (im Gegensatz zur Kette) im Betrieb. Dazu hat der Riemenrücken (wie auch immer man den eigentlich nennt) selbst eine gewisse Dicke, weswegen für mich nicht ganz klar ist, wie sich die von Dir angesprochene Länge zwischen zwei Zahnmitten verhält wenn der Riemen gebogen wird - was ja auf der Scheibe, speziell dem sehr sehr kleinen Ritzel, passiert. Der Zahnabstand des geraden Riemens ist klar... aber beim gebogenen Riemen geht der Eiertanz (aus meiner Sicht) los, zumal - ich sagte es bereits - die Ritzel ziemlich klein ausfallen.


----------



## spaboleo (15. August 2009)

Wie bereits gesagt, anhand der Belastung (könnte man abhängig machen von Körpergewicht, Kurbellänge, Dicke deiner Waden, Steigung deiner Strecken, Menge gegessener Kohlehydrate u.ä.) definierst du dir eine kritische obere Spannung.
Danach suchst du einen passenden Zahnriemen aus der Norm, da du diesen als Zukaufteil von einem Hersteller deines Vertrauens beziehst.
In der Norm sind alle nötigen Geometrie-Informationen festgelegt.

Der von dir angesprochene "Mindesbiegeradius" ist zu einem Teil ne logische Konsequenz aus der gegebenen Geometrie (du weißt...Norm), da sich die Zähne des "Halbrundprofils" natürlich nicht im berühren dürfen. Klar - sonst passt ja auch kein Gegenstück des Ritzels dazwischen...
Und die Dehngrenze des Materials darf auch nicht überbeansprucht werden.
Nicht ganz ohne ist dabei natürlich die Dauerfestigkeit...da der Riemen pro Umlauf zweimal ordentlich gebogen und wieder gestreckt wird.
Pauschal kann man da bei solchem Compound-Material keine sinnvollen Werte angeben, weswegen ich mich auf die Kennwerte der Hersteller bzw. der Norm verlassen würde.

Nötige Geometriezusammenhänge - ich sagte es bereits mehrfach - stehen in der Norm (wahrscheinlich DIN ISO 5296).
Einfluss auf deinen gewünschten Mindestbiegeradius werden haben:
Zahnteilung, Zahngröße und damit deren Rundung, sowie die Rundung im Fußgrund des Riemens und natürlich auch die Breite des Zahnriemens, Materialkennwerte (Dehngrenze) und und und...

Also Norm besorgen und viel Spaß beim tüfteln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anonymfixer (15. August 2009)

Ja(ja) 
Prinzipielle Zusammenhänge sind schon klar, mehr oder weniger... Ich hatte ein bisschen darauf gehofft, dass es einfacher sei, als zuerst angenommen.

Muss ich ja nur noch die Daten für den Gates "CarbonDrive"* rausfinden, wa...

* Es geht ja hier schon um einen ganz konkreten Riemen und eben die recht beschränkte Teileauswahl zu diesem.


----------



## gmozi (18. August 2009)

Cool, dass es hier nen ganzes Topic zum Thema gibt. Bekomme diese Woche noch mein "Trek District" und werd mir mal bei Zeiten das ganze Topic durchlesen.
Denn im Originalzustand wird das gute Rad sicher nicht bleiben


----------



## Archangel (18. August 2009)

was für ne Kurbel kann ich denn für son Riemenantrieb nutzen ohne probs zu bekommen?


----------



## cy-one (19. August 2009)

Die Kurbel ist weniger das Problem, eher das Zahnrad


----------



## Bullbaer (26. August 2009)

Warum finde ich den Ventana Rahmen nicht auf deren Homepage?
Ist das ein Prototyp oder 2010er Modell?

Gruß
Bullbaer


----------



## el saltamontes (26. August 2009)

Ist ein Prototyp, wird aber 2010 in Serie gehn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (11. September 2009)

cossie schrieb:


> So Leute was haltet ihr von den Bikes mit Riemenantrieb? Mittlerweile scheint da einiges in der Pipeline der Hersteller zu sein.
> ....



Idee an sich super, wenn ja auch nicht neu.

Geht leider bisher nur im Hardtail. Einsatz im Freeride-Bereich auch möglich? Da traue ich der derzeitigen Lösung, den Riemen zu spannen, nicht.. Kettenführung vorn ist glaube ich auch nicht möglich.

Ich warte die Entwicklung erstmal ab.


----------



## Bikefritzel (11. September 2009)

kettenführung brauchst du aber ned weil du ja "quasi" singlespeed fährst (nabenschaltung hab ich da jetzt mal frecherweise dazugezählt.)


----------



## cy-one (11. September 2009)

Das hat doch nichts miteinander zu tun, oder?


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. September 2009)

An meinen Rohloff-Bikes die ich enduro/freeridelastig fahre, habe ich Kettenführungen, da die Kette bei ruppiger Fahrweise trotzdem unten ist. Keine Ahnung, ob der Kommentar von cy-one als Bestätigung meiner Aussage oder als Kontra gemeint war, aber das hat wirklich nichts damit zu tun.
Wenn es härter zugeht, ist die Kette unten. Obs beim Riemen auch so ist, keine Ahnung.


----------



## cy-one (11. September 2009)

Bestätigung


----------



## Bikefritzel (11. September 2009)

also das seh ich anders. 

nur ums vorweg abzuklären: ich sprech von einem rahmen bei dem man die kette ohne feder spannen kann.

und wenn dann die kette gescheit gespannt ist und die kettenlinie stimmt fällt da auch nix mehr runter. meine erfahrung.

bei fullys oder senkrechten ausfallern (oder beidem ) sieht die sache natürlich anders aus, wie man da allerdings den riemen spannt is ja eh noch so ein problem (siehe weiter oben.)


----------



## Helius-FR (11. September 2009)

MaikRutsche schrieb:


> Das war Albi. Aber ich weis auch nicht wie viele km er damit schon gefahren ist.
> Dieses seitliche Ausfransen hat evtl. damit zu tun, dass die Kurbel sich bei vollem Wiegetritt leicht verziehen und dann auf den Begrenzer gezogen werden. Jedenfalls gibts da manchmal ein lautes Knallen des Riemens, was darauf hindeutet. Was das ganz genau ist, weis aber von denen niemand so recht.
> 
> Im Eingangrad-Forum wurde das auch schonmal kurz angesprochen.



Wenn es Laut Knallt ist das ein Zeichen dafür das der Riemen Übergesprungen ist !!!
Ist nicht grad Gesund für den Riemen !!!


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. September 2009)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> also das seh ich anders.
> 
> nur ums vorweg abzuklären: ich sprech von einem rahmen bei dem man die kette ohne feder spannen kann.
> 
> ...



Sorry das so drastisch auszudrücken. Aber den Bikes aus Deinen Alben fällt sicher nicht die Kette ab. Ich rede von Freeride!!
Hatte mir kurz vorgestellt, wie der Riemenantrieb an meinem Banshee Morphine (mit BMX-Ausfallende) aussehen würde. Habs aus oben genannten Gründen gelassen, ausserdem teilt es sich die Rohloff mit dem Helius FR. Das geht aus ebenfalls oben genannten Gründen nicht auf Riemen zu switchen.


----------



## Bikefritzel (11. September 2009)

also
1. ist meine gallerie nicht aktuell, das 29er lebt zwar noch, aber ein frht hab ich auch.
2. wie willst du denn dein morphine umrüsten, bzw. den riemen in den rahmen bekommen. (jetzt mal angenommen es müsste sich keine rohöloff mit dem heilus teilen.)
3. hab ich mir grad dein ht angesehen. wenn da alles perfekt eingestellt ist brauchst du da auch keine kettenführung. da bin ich mir 100% sicher, ganz egal wie krasse sachen du fährst.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (11. September 2009)

bei nem mehrgelenker ists doch easy. hinten am gelenk den rahmen öffnen und den riemen in die schwinge packen, fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (11. September 2009)

@Bikefritzel: Punkt 2: war auch eine Erkenntnis, warum es nicht geht, klaro.
                 Punkt 3: glaube ich immer noch nicht

@Loki: Und wie hältst Du den Riemen auf Spannung beim Ein- bzw. Ausfedern?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (11. September 2009)

genauso wie ich ihn demnächst auf spannung halte. mit ner kettenführung, die eine spannvorrichtung hat!


----------



## Helius-FR (11. September 2009)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> genauso wie ich ihn demnächst auf spannung halte. mit ner kettenführung, die eine spannvorrichtung hat!



Gibt´s da Bilder von ?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (11. September 2009)

noch nicht, da ich noch auf die führung (roox rollercoaster) warte. allerdings fahre ich auch kette. riemen muss ich erstmal schauen, ob das mit der alfine überhaupt möglich ist. ein eigenbau der kefü ist aber geplant.


----------



## Helius-FR (11. September 2009)

Ich Frage mich nur gerade wie das gehen soll?
Der Gates Carbon Drive darf ja nicht z.B. von einer Spannrolle entgegen der "Normalen" Richtung gebogen werden.


----------



## chickenway-user (11. September 2009)

Das Banshee geht definitiv ohne Kettenführung mit der Roloff. Funktioniert ja bei BMX etc. auch.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (11. September 2009)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Ich Frage mich nur gerade wie das gehen soll?
> Der Gates Carbon Drive darf ja nicht z.B. von einer Spannrolle entgegen der "Normalen" Richtung gebogen werden.



das ganze war auch nur theorie.

wobei ich irgendwie das ganze nicht verstehe. ist der riemen soviel anders gegenüber nem normalen zahnriemen aus z.b. einem auto?

weil die werden auch gegen die normale richtung gebogen (spannrollen)


----------



## Helius-FR (11. September 2009)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> das ganze war auch nur theorie.
> 
> wobei ich irgendwie das ganze nicht verstehe. ist der riemen soviel anders gegenüber nem normalen zahnriemen aus z.b. einem auto?
> 
> weil die werden auch gegen die normale richtung gebogen (spannrollen)



Gute Frage. 
Ich weiß nur das er wegen den Carbonfasern im Innern NUR in der "Richtigen" Richtung gebogen werden darf.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (11. September 2009)

in dem falle würde ich vermutlich dann sowieso abstand von dem "speziellen" riemen nehmen und im kfz bereich schauen. 

jedoch ist das bei mir derzeit kein geplantes ding, da ich kein ritzel für ne alfine finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefritzel (12. September 2009)

wie wärs eigentlich mit nem spanner der so funktioniert wie der (besch****) von point? 
nur halt mit guter feder und auch sonst evtl. nochmal überarbeitet, er würde den riemen jedenfalls in die richtige richtung biegen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. September 2009)

Der Riemen ist sicherlich steifer als ein normaler Zahnriemen, den man vom Auto her kennt. Wie breit ist denn eigentlich der Riemen?? Bei vielen Kettenführungen kann die Durchlaufbreite nur sehr begrenzt einstellen, da ist der Riemen eventl. zu breit.
Bei Spannrollen kann sich das gleiche Problem ergeben, eventl. müsste man die Führungsrolle gegen eine breitere austauschen.


----------



## anonymfixer (12. September 2009)

10mm


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. September 2009)

Und schon gehts oft nicht mehr. An meiner Freesolo kann ich bspw. nur knappe 9,5mm einstellen, dann ist Schluss.


----------



## el saltamontes (21. Januar 2010)

x.post:












http://www.philwood.com/products/new/


----------



## spaboleo (21. Januar 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> [...]
> jedoch ist das bei mir derzeit kein geplantes ding, da ich kein ritzel für ne alfine finde.



Also bei carbon drive ist ja mittlerweile in Alfine ritzel gelistet:
http://www.carbondrivesystems.com/cd_specs.php?lang=us




el saltamontes schrieb:


> x.post:
> [...]
> http://www.philwood.com/products/new/



Ganz ehrlich...
die Phil Wood Version aus Alu würde ich bevorzugen!

Denn die Preise für die Kohlefaser-Konstruktionen von carbondrive sind mir irgendwie zu niedrig.
Die können nur irgendwo in Billiglohn-Ländern gefertigt werden, um noch profitabel zu sein...

Und soweit sind "die" noch nicht, dass derart komplexe Geometrien perfekt zu den Konditionen herstellen können.
Gerade bei stoßartigen Belastungen weiß kein Mensch was innerhalb des Bauteils passiert...welchen Schaden es nimmst usw.
Es wird einfach irgendwann ausfallen.

Naja noch schlimmer sind eigentlich Kohlefasergabeln oder -rahmen mit zweifelhaft-dubiosem Produktionshintergrund...


...ach wenn bei phil wood nur die Preise "freundlicher" wären 
Hat jemand Infos zu den Riemenantriebskomponenten?

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el saltamontes (21. Januar 2010)

> Also bei carbon drive ist ja mittlerweile in Alfine ritzel gelistet:
> http://www.carbondrivesystems.com/cd_specs.php?lang=us



Ich hab sogar schon mal eins (fälschlicher Weise) zu Hause gehabt. Ein "1124AAF10" = 24T für Alfine:







> Denn die Preise für die Kohlefaser-Konstruktionen von carbondrive sind mir irgendwie zu niedrig.



Die Ritzel/Scheiben sind bei Gates auch aus einer Alu-Legierung.



> Und soweit sind "die" noch nicht, dass derart komplexe Geometrien perfekt zu den Konditionen herstellen können.



Wen meinst du mit "die"? Gates produziert Riemen und Riementeile schon um ein vielfaches Länger als Phil Wood!



> Hat jemand Infos zu den Riemenantriebskomponenten?



Momentan gibts nich mehr als in dem von mir geposteten Link.


----------



## spaboleo (21. Januar 2010)

Jetzt wo dus sagst sieht man es...ich ging fest davon aus, dass deren Ritzel und "Großräder" auch einem Kohlefaserverbundmaterial seien! -Tja, falsch gedacht.
Jedenfalls wären sie _dafür_ zu günstig, weshalb ich von einer Fertigung in "Billiglohnländern" (das "die") ausging...und die sind weiß Gott noch nicht so weit ordentlich mit Kohlefaser umzugehen.

lg


----------



## el saltamontes (21. Januar 2010)

> weshalb ich von einer Fertigung in "Billiglohnländern" (das "die") ausging...und die sind weiß Gott noch nicht so weit ordentlich mit Kohlefaser umzugehen



bin ja sowieso kein carbon-fan und es gehört auch nicht hierher - aber ich bin der festen überzeugung - und das wird mir auch (fast) jeder bestätigen - dass es wirklich nur ganz, ganz wenige carbonteile gibt, die NICHT in den billiglohnländern gefertigt werden. oder glaubst du, dass zb canyon seine carbonschüsseln in Deutschland fertigt? oder specialized in den usa? wirklich nicht. wenn jemand mit carbon umgehen kann, dann "die".


----------



## anonymfixer (21. Januar 2010)

Sind die Phil-Riemenritzel denn aus Alu? Unter den wenigen Testpionieren munkelt man doch, dass Stahl an dieser Stelle willkommener wäre...


----------



## el saltamontes (21. Januar 2010)

keine ahnung, sieht aber schon sehr nach alu aus? für stahl seh ich (als einer der wenigen testpioniere ) allerdings keinen bedarf...


----------



## ONE78 (22. Januar 2010)

spaboleo schrieb:


> Hat jemand Infos zu den Riemenantriebskomponenten?
> lg



kannst ja mal hier stöbern:
http://www.vaust.com/catalog/gates-carbon-drive-c-407.html?osCsid=eer4b0ns861kvr60l5ad24fo35


----------



## nisita (1. Februar 2010)

irgendwo nen singlespeed-rahmen für riemenantrieb hat aber noch keiner gefunden -oder? (von singlespeed-bikes mal ganz zu schweigen.)


----------



## el saltamontes (1. Februar 2010)

ich fahr einen...





mehr bilder gibts in meiner galerie...


----------



## nisita (1. Februar 2010)

hm, sieht zwar schick aus, ist mir aber irgendwie nicht "alltagstauglich genug"... sowas wie federgabel etc brauch ich nicht, soll für den täglichen einsatz da sein.


----------



## el saltamontes (1. Februar 2010)

ja dann tu doch einfach keine rein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nisita (1. Februar 2010)

naja, dann paat die geometrie aber meistens nicht mehr etc.. der rahmen muss meistens schon dafÃ¼r da sein.... hab aber nun schon so manchen shop gefunden der einem sowas baut... geht meist bei um 900â¬ los, was ich ganz ok finde... und nur der rahmen wohl deutlich gÃ¼nstiger...


----------



## nobbi (3. Februar 2010)

hallo, interessiere mich für nen riemenantrieb für mein rad bzw. will ein neues aufbauen.
wo kann man die einzelnen komponenten dafür kaufen, also den riemen und die beiden riemenscheiben.
gibts nen onlineshop der sowas anbieten bzw. was muß man dafür investieren.


----------



## ONE78 (3. Februar 2010)

@ nobbi: siehe letzte seite!!! www.vaust.com


----------



## hean (19. April 2010)

Servus Leude,

ich liebäugle mit einem Cannondale Bad Boy White Edition Solo von 2009, das gute Stück hat eine Alfine 8 Gang Nabenschaltung und ist momentan teilweise als Schnäppchen zu haben. 
Wie schaut es aus, kann man dort einen Riemenantrieb nachrüsten? Wenn ich so lese, dann scheint ja das Spannen des Riemens das schwierige zu sein... Dann schaue ich mir Bilder von dem Rahmen an und blick da auch nicht so recht, wie die die Kette spannen...

Jemand eine Idee?

Danke


----------



## jopo (19. April 2010)

hean schrieb:


> Dann schaue ich mir Bilder von dem Rahmen an und blick da auch nicht so recht, wie ...


 
.... Du den Riemen in den Hinterbau kriegen willst? Aufsägen?


----------



## hean (19. April 2010)

...wie geil... Guter Hinweis *g*Manchmal steht man doch etwas auf dem Schlauch... Schade.


----------



## Sidneyy (19. April 2010)

Gibts doch nicht, dass es immernoch keine trennbaren Riemen gibt, kann doch nicht so kompliziert sein.


----------



## olli (20. April 2010)

Ich empfehle AUSGABE 3(2010 der AKTIV RADFAHREN!
Großer Bericht über den Riemen und Tests von Rädern.
1 Riemen nach 1000 km gerissen.
Hier bei VELOTRAUM sind ein paar Infos:
http://velotraum.de/news/velotraum-gates-riemen-antrieb-Carbon-drive-ueberragend-getestet

Besorgt Euch die AKTIV RADFAHREN 3/2010, wenn es Euch interessiert!

Das Fazit war: Riemenantrieb ja, aber nur bei EXAKT gefertigten Rahmen, die sich wenig verwinden, da sonst Querkräfte auf den Riemen kommen und er geschädigt werden kann. Riemen beim sportlichen Fahren IMMER mit Übersprungschutz verwenden! Exakter Einbau ist Plicht, sobald der Riemen schief läuft oder an irgendwelchen Hosenschutzringen/Bashguards entlangschrammt, kann er unsichtbar beschädigt werden.


----------



## anonymfixer (21. April 2010)

Irgendwie relativiert es alle Vorteile des Riemens, wenn er schon vom Angucken kaputt geht... doof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (21. April 2010)

ich werf mal einfach mein neues Rad in die Runde

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/624383


----------



## kamo-i (22. April 2010)

Hallo Leute, 

komme eig. aus einem anderen Bereich und fange gerade erst an mich in das Thema SSP/Fixie/Riemen einzuarbeiten etc... 

Aber gibt es irgendwo eine Übersicht von Rahmen, die sich für Riemen eignen / also am Ausfallende öffnen lassen? 

Gruß, 
Massa


----------



## dkc-live (22. April 2010)

olli schrieb:


> Ich empfehle AUSGABE 3(2010 der AKTIV RADFAHREN!
> Großer Bericht über den Riemen und Tests von Rädern.
> 1 Riemen nach 1000 km gerissen.
> Hier bei VELOTRAUM sind ein paar Infos:
> ...




psst nicht. das gibt sonst wieder streit. einfach selber keinen fahren und gut


----------



## nisita (24. April 2010)

Akira schrieb:


> ich werf mal einfach mein neues Rad in die Runde
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/624383



schick schick... mir sah das irgendwie zu "alt" aus. also sattel etc ist schon cool, aber mit so sibler-zeugs konnte ich mich nicht anfreunden.

mein riemen-singlespeed-bike kommt leider erst in etwa 3 woche... abwarten..


----------



## dkc-live (25. April 2010)

ich find die karten funktion neben den bildern richtig geil. als dieb wüsste ich genau wo was zu haben ist. so würde ich mir meine arbeit erheblich erleichtern


----------



## cossie (26. April 2010)

Akira schrieb:


> ich werf mal einfach mein neues Rad in die Runde
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/624383



Hast du den Rahmen am Ausfallende geöffnet um den Riemen da rein zu bekommen? Magels Zeit bin ich noch nicht weiter gekommen mit meinem Bike... Habe gehört es soll bald noch mehr Riemenscheiben und Riemen geben. Die Auswahl bei den Übersetzungen bei nahezu gegebener Kettenstrebenlänge ist noch etwas beschränkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcBreakdown (27. April 2010)

hey leute
sry ich kenn mich hier nicht so aus aber ich hab ne meega wichtige frage und zwar:
ich hab n ns suburban von 2008 24" und will da ne 175cm twombolt einbauen. 
und nun die frage an euch... passt die kurbel rein ich mein kann ich sie so einbauen dass ich wenn ich sie drin hab auch noch treppeln kann? weil mir erscheint die kurbel ziemlich klein. 
ich bitte um schnelle antwort
und sry nochma aber wie gesagt ich kenn mich hier GARNICHT aus.^^
lg


----------



## ONE78 (28. April 2010)

MarcBreakdown schrieb:


> hey leute
> sry ich kenn mich hier nicht so aus ...
> sry nochma aber wie gesagt ich kenn mich hier GARNICHT aus.^^
> lg



das merkt man, falscher fred.
hier solls um riemenantrieb gehen!


----------



## Don Trailo (3. Mai 2010)

> http://img20.imageshack.us/i/andyf8.jpg/


----------



## dkc-live (3. Mai 2010)

ich finde, dass geht gar nicht und sieht unproportioniert aus.


----------



## J.O (3. Mai 2010)

Ich finde es super am besten währe es mit einer Rolof.
Ich frage mich nur wie er den Riemen da rein bekommen hat.


----------



## dkc-live (3. Mai 2010)

spacerturm .. hässliches ritzel / kettenblatt. glänzende kurbel an mattem rahmen in anderem silberturm. häßßliche bremsen (gleich gibs schläge ^^)
sinnlose leichtbaugriffe (wohl am falschen ende gespaart)

scheckheft aufbau eben.


----------



## Don Trailo (4. Mai 2010)

ein typischer amiaufbau.....
klar  , ich würde auch ein paar kleinigkeiten ändern wenn es meins wäre und stimmt mit rohloff natürlich.... aber dann hat es ja hier nichts verloren


----------



## aggressor2 (6. Mai 2010)

ich frag mich echt wie die amis mit solch winzigen übersetzungen zurechtkommen. da kommt man ja mit ach und krach grad mal auf 25km/h.


----------



## nisita (6. Mai 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ich frag mich echt wie die amis mit solch winzigen übersetzungen zurechtkommen. da kommt man ja mit ach und krach grad mal auf 25km/h.



so ein fahrrad ist ja auch nicht dafür gedacht sich mit mopeds rennen zu liefern... dafür gibt es ja zum glück andere... ^^


----------



## m(A)ui (6. Mai 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ich frag mich echt wie die amis mit solch winzigen übersetzungen zurechtkommen.


die amis koennen halt einfach schnell treten. ausserdem ist es in amiland ja auch nirgends flach, sondern es geht immer nur hoch (< 25 km/h) oder runter (> 25 km/h = rollen lassen).

maui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (8. Mai 2010)

m(A)ui schrieb:


> die amis koennen halt einfach schnell treten. ausserdem ist es in amiland ja auch nirgends flach, sondern es geht immer nur hoch (< 25 km/h) oder runter (> 25 km/h = rollen lassen).
> 
> maui


 
stimmt das?


----------



## Preludegreen (17. Mai 2010)

Akira schrieb:


> ich werf mal einfach mein neues Rad in die Runde
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/624383





nisita schrieb:


> schick schick... mir sah das irgendwie zu "alt" aus. also sattel etc ist schon cool, aber mit so sibler-zeugs konnte ich mich nicht anfreunden.
> 
> mein riemen-singlespeed-bike kommt leider erst in etwa 3 woche... abwarten..



Es gibt ja auch noch andere Farbvarianten... Siehe --> http://www.schindelhauerbikes.com/

@Akira
Wie lange hast das Bike schon? Wieviele km hast schon damit gefahren?
Hab mir auch eins von denen bestellt. Ein anderes Modell zwar aber auch von Schindelhauer. Bald hats für die Fahrräder auch Schutzbleche.
Wie ist denn die Qualitätsanmutung des Fahrrades? Bist zufrieden?


----------



## YourDiet (29. September 2010)

Ich wollte mal Fragen, wie lange eure Riemenscheiben halten. Meine 19T  ist nach 3379 km hinüber. Ich fahre fast ausschließlich  Ausdauer-Straßenrennen mit dem Bike, also kein Gelende oder  Modderlöcher. Ca. 1000km davon waren nasse Bedingungen. Da ich keine  Erfahrungen mit der Rohloff und einer Kette habe, habe ich kein Ahnung  ob das viel oder wenig ist. Mit meiner 3x9 Sram X.9 Aussrüstung bin ich  etwa 1500 km mit einer Kette gekommen und nach 3000 km musste ich die  Kassette mit wechseln. 

Der Riemen sieht noch OK aus, die vordere Riemenscheibe ist auch noch  top. Der Riemen war immer etwas lockerer gespannt als vorgeschrieben,  ist aber nie übergesprungen.

Wie schauts bei euch aus?

Gruß
Sebastian

PS: Das Bike ist normaler weise nicht so dreckig wie auf den Bildern.


----------



## RazorRamon (29. September 2010)

YourDiet schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal Fragen, wie lange eure Riemenscheiben halten. Meine 19T ist nach 3379 km hinüber.


 
Wenn die Lebensdauer wirklich nicht größer ist, dann ist die Technik absoluter Mist, tut mir leid! Da halten ja meine Ketten noch länger, von Doppelkette ganz zu schweigen!


----------



## aggressor2 (30. September 2010)

wer hat die hintere riemenscheibe gemacht? 
sieht nach alu aus, oder?


----------



## Preludegreen (30. September 2010)

YourDiet schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal Fragen, wie lange eure Riemenscheiben halten.
> Der Riemen sieht noch OK aus, die vordere Riemenscheibe ist auch noch  top. Der Riemen war immer etwas lockerer gespannt als vorgeschrieben,  ist aber nie übergesprungen.



Also ich hab zwar nur etwa 300km auf dem Rad aber mein Riemenscheibe / Riemen schauen aus wie NEU. Fahre bei jedem Wetter zur Arbeit.

Gruß
PS: Die Riemenspannung würd ich aber an deiner Stelle ändern.


----------



## jopo (30. September 2010)

YourDiet schrieb:


> Das Bike ist normaler weise nicht so dreckig wie auf den Bildern.


Warum zeigst Du dann Bilder mir soviel Dreck? Der Dreck am Ritzel ist doch nicht auf einer Fahrt entstanden.

Ich wurde schon gefragt, warum der Antrieb bei mir nach 2000 Km ausschaut wie neu. Ganz einfach, regelmässige Reinigung mit dem Hochdruckreiniger an der Tanke. Regelmässig heisst, fast nach jeder Tour (auch wenn das Bike nur voller Staub ist), also wohl so alle 50 Km (Bei mir zählen Höhenmeter, nicht Strecke). Das mache ich ja nicht nur wegen dem Antrieb, sondern weil ich immer ein top-sauberes Bike haben will und nicht ein versifftes Dreckteil.
Ausserdem habe ich den Riemen öfter mit Silikonspray geduscht. Ich will das hier nicht anpreisen, vielleicht führt es bei HTs auch zu Überspringern. Aber ich könnte mir denken, dass es auch verschleissmindernd wirkt.

Jetzt möchte bestimmt wieder irgendwer schreiben, Hochdruckreiniger ist schädlich für die Lager. Meine halten es anscheinend aus. Und wenn's mal irgendwas nicht aushalten sollte, fliegt es raus und wird durch noch besseres ersetzt.



Preludegreen schrieb:


> Die Riemenspannung würd ich aber an deiner Stelle ändern.


 
Warum denn das, wenn er keine Überspringer hat? Begründe das mal.


----------



## YourDiet (30. September 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> wer hat die hintere riemenscheibe gemacht?
> sieht nach alu aus, oder?



Das ist die original Gates Riemenscheibe aus Alu, laut Händler gibt es leider keine Stahl oder Titan Varianten.


----------



## jopo (30. September 2010)

Phil Wood macht Ritzel aus Stahl (auch für Rohloff). Leider etwas schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Preludegreen (30. September 2010)

jopo schrieb:


> Warum denn das, wenn er keine Überspringer hat? Begründe das mal.



Stelle mir vor, dass der einzelne Zahn mehr "arbeitet" und sich in der Kranzmulde auch mehr bewegt wenn die Spannung niedriger ist als vom Werk aus. Muss ja auch so sein...
Genau aus diesem Grunde habe ich zur Spannungsänderung geraten...


----------



## jopo (30. September 2010)

Preludegreen schrieb:


> Stelle mir vor, dass der einzelne Zahn mehr "arbeitet" und sich in der Kranzmulde auch mehr bewegt wenn die Spannung niedriger ist als vom Werk aus. Muss ja auch so sein...
> Genau aus diesem Grunde habe ich zur Spannungsänderung geraten...


Ich glaube das zwar nicht, darum habe ich auch so provokant gefragt, aber wissen kann das keiner von uns, also vielleicht hast Du sogar recht. Ich denke nur, solange der Riemen nicht überspringt, sind noch alle Zähne im Eingriff und das von Dir vermutete Problem kann so gravierend nicht sein, dass es so einen Verschleiss auslöst.

YourDiet hat den gleichen Post auch hier veröffentlicht. Lies mal den Kommentar von FHS.


----------



## spaboleo (30. September 2010)

Na und ob das ein Grund für den hohen Verschleiß sein kann und vermutlich in deinem Falle auch ist.

Deutlich zu erkennen:
a) Hoher Verschleiß der Zahnflanken, besonders im Kopfbereich. Dort wo eigentlich eigentlich gar kein solcher Kontakt, wie man ihn anhand der Schleifspuren sehen kann, stattfinden sollte. Der Zahn des Riemens sollte idealer Weise in das Profil einrollen und nicht großartig über die Flanken gleiten.

b) Hoher achsialer Verschleiß, was auf eine miese "Riemenlinie" hinweist.


So ein Riemen ist weiß Gott nicht ideal steif. Auch wenn die Hersteller, wie auch Gates das vielleicht so anpreisen. Er unterliegt lediglich nicht der selben Verschleiß bedingten Längung wie ein Kette. Ist aber material bedingt einfach elastischer.

Und genau da liegt das Problem...Die Teilung des Riemens ändert sich, wenn er gedehnt wird. Das ist für den Formschluss der Kraftübertragung natürlich Gift.

Was macht man also? Riemen und Zahnträger so fertigen, dass diese ideal in einander greifen, wenn der Riemen elastisch soweit vorgespannt ist, dass sich dieser im Rahmen der Lastwechsel beim Pedallieren nicht bauteil schädigend weiter dehnt.





Der Riemen hat eine *progressive *Kennlinie. (Wie sie im Detail aussieht weiß nur der Hersteller )
Wie man im Diagramm schön erkennen kann verhalten sich alle Materialien bei geringen Kräften nahezu linear...
Ist der Riemen also mit geringer Vorspannung montiert, hast du bei der wechselnden Lasterregung (Vollkraft rechter Fuß, Totpunkte, Vollkraft linker Fuß, Totpunkte usw.) immer auch eine stark schwankende Wegänderung ("s" im obigen Diagramm).

Spannt man den Riemen mit einer definierten Kraft vor, so lässt sich die Dehnungs-Amplitude unter Last später minimieren, da die Kennlinie progressiv ist.
Das hat zur Folge, dass die Teilungsänderung unter Last auch gering gehalten wird.

Wer sich daran nicht hält hat nun mal mit erhöhtem Verschleiß zu rechnen.


So schön der Riemenantrieb sein mag. Für "jedermann" und vorallem nicht als "never-care" Produkt für den Alltagseinsatz ist er nicht bestimmt.
Er benötigt Pflege und regelmäßige Wartung...mMn noch häufiger als eine Kette.

lg


----------



## nisita (30. September 2010)

hm, ich hab hinten einn riemenritzel mit löchern, wo der dreck durchfallen kann und fällt. ich hab nun nach vielleicht knapp einem halben jahr etwa 3000km runter (nur straße), und ich sehe ab ritzel hinten gar nichts. also wirklich nichts.


----------



## spaboleo (30. September 2010)

nisita schrieb:


> hm, ich hab hinten einn riemenritzel mit löchern, wo der dreck durchfallen kann und fällt. ich hab nun nach vielleicht knapp einem halben jahr etwa 3000km runter (nur straße), und ich sehe ab ritzel hinten gar nichts. also wirklich nichts.



Die Löcher sind schon immer vorne im Großrad, aber im Ritzel noch nicht so verbreitet.
Gibt wohl alte Versionen bei denen Versucht wurde den Zahn des Ritzels so zu Formene, dass dieser im Fußgrund eine Ausspraung hat:




(Habs leider nicht größer und auch nur hier im Forum gefunden, wo es auch so klein eingebunden war ^^)

lg


----------



## nisita (1. Oktober 2010)

ah ok, diese version kannte ich nicht. und mit dem neuen riemensystem wird sich das ja bestimmt nochmal ändern. aber wie gesaagt, mein ritzel wirkt bis jetzt sehr stabil. mehr sorgen mach ich mir immer um den riemen, hab immer angst er reist doch irgendwann mal, bzw. erlängt sich zu sehr. aber bis jetzt gab es noch keine anzeichen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopo (1. Oktober 2010)

spaboleo schrieb:


> Er benötigt Pflege und regelmäßige Wartung...mMn noch häufiger als eine Kette.


 
Pflege und Wartung? Welche Wartung denn? Ölen??? Ich mache an dem Ding ausser Hochdruckreiniger genau garnichts.

Du hast das echt supertoll erklärt mit der Vorspannung. Aber den Post von FHS hast Du wohl nicht gelesen, über 9000 Kilometer mit lascher Spannung fast ohne Verschleiss.

Die geringste Spannung von allen fahre mit Sicherheit ich, weil ich ein ganz anderes System habe, bei der die Spannung immer gleich gehalten wird, egal welche Pedalstellung und sonstwas. Der Zahnriemen hat bei mir Überlänge und ich habe eine Spannrolle, die drückt mit nur 20N auf das Leertrum, also gerade mal ca. 2 Kilo. Und keinen erkennbaren Verschleiss auf 2000 Km. Das passt mit Deiner Theorie nicht gut zusammen. Wenn ich den Snubber abschrauben würde (ohne den mein System nicht funktioniert), könnte man den Zahnriemen einfach vom Ritzel abheben, so lasch sitzt der drauf. Aber wichtig ist: Durch den Snubber sind bei meinem immer alle Zähne im Eingriff. Immer Alle! Und solange das gewahrt ist, ist der Formschluss auch vorhanden.


----------



## spaboleo (1. Oktober 2010)

Kurz und knapp...deine Konfrontation heischende Art ist mir nämlich ein Dorn im Auge.


Wartung: z.b. Nachspannen
Pflege: Reinigen beispielsweise...und genau das hat der Fragensteller nun nicht gemacht. So zeigen es mir jedenfalls die Fotos.


"meine Theorie"...wäre schön wenn es meine wäre. Lässt sich jedenfalls in einschlägiger Literatur zum Thema Zugmittelgetriebe bzw. speziell darin dann Synchronriementriebe finden. 
Zum Synchronriemen liest man oft als Vorteil dass er geringe Vorspannung benötigt.  Das stimmt, aber nur im Vergleich zum Keilriemen beispielsweise. Man darf die Vorspannung nicht vernachlässigen.


Dein Spannröllchen am Leertrum ist ok. Aber daraus zu schließen, dass dadurch die Spannung im Riemen bei dir immer konstant ist, ist nicht nur grober Unfug, sondern auch ziemlich blauäugig.
Das einzige was dein Spannröllchen bewirkt ist ein mit 20N auch recht sicheres Halten des Riemens auf dem Ritzel.
Die Spannungsschwankungen und die damit verbundene Teilungsänderung im Riemen kommt auch bei dir vor und liegt in der Natur der Sache.
Und das ist Argument genug, weshalb auch bei dir nicht immer alle (da kannst du es neben der Unterstreichung auch ruhig nur fett schrieben) Zähne im Eingriff.
Es sei denn dein Riemen ist vollkommen unelastisch...

Unabhängig von der Vorspannung bleibt offen:
- Warum so dreckig?
- Warum fluchten Kettenrad und Ritzel offensichtlich nicht?

Achja...fährst du eigentlich das gleiche Ritzel wie der Fragensteller?
Vielleicht wurde auch Hersteller seitig das Material geändert.

Gruß

PS: kg ist und bleibt keine Krafteinheit....


----------



## onkel_c (1. Oktober 2010)

spaboleo schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp...deine Konfrontation heischende Art ist mir nämlich ein Dorn im Auge.



darf es, bringt aber nix! dafür hält dieses forum aber eine schöne lösung bereit, nämlich die *IGNORE* funktion. ich für meinen teil bin jopo-los glücklich .


----------



## DyingOfTheLight (1. Oktober 2010)

hier ist ein Thread auf twentyniner.ch der sich -unter anderem- mit dem beschriebenen Problem beschäftigt.

Gruß
DyingOfTheLight


----------



## jopo (1. Oktober 2010)

Onkel_C, geht das jetzt wieder los mit Dir?

Für alle, die wissen wollen wie es zu seiner Signatur gekommen ist, bitte mal in das kleine blaue Kästchen in der Sig klicken.
Ich hatte geschrieben:"Du bist echt ein Arsch, kommst Du nicht ohne Lügen aus?". Dann tut er den halben Satz in seine Signatur. Ich habe ihm geschrieben, er soll den ganzen Satz nehmen, dann habe ich kein Problem damit. Hat er geantwortet (sinngemäß): "Ein Arsch muss das nicht tun". 
OK, wenn er sich selber dafür hält. Aber so verleumdet er mich immer weiter, auch mit dem halben Satz in der Signatur.

Ich hatte gehofft, der Typ ist endlich weg.


----------



## jopo (1. Oktober 2010)

DyingOfTheLight schrieb:


> hier ist ein Thread auf twentyniner.ch der sich -unter anderem- mit dem beschriebenen Problem beschäftigt.
> Gruß DyingOfTheLight


 
Für die , die sich nicht den ganzen 29er-Thread reinziehen wollen, ich kenne ihn schon fast auswendig. Zingel, der Ersteller vom 29er Thread hatte erst ein Aluritzel von Phil Wood (die haben keine Spezial-Beschichtung wie die von Gates) und weil das im Dreck verschlissen ist wie nix, hat er auf Kulanz ein Edelstahl-Ritzel bekommen.
Bei YourDiet das selbe Problem. Und ja, spaboleo, er und ich haben das gleiche Ritzel. Wenn die Gates-Beschichtung mal durch ist, reibt es das Alu weg wie eine Kartoffel auf der Reibe. Darum schaut sein Ritzel nach so kurzer Laufleistung so aus.
Zingel, der den 29er-Thread verfasst hat, ist allerdings auch so einer, der im Modder fährt und trotzdem eher wenig reinigt.

Fazit: Zahnriemenantrieb und Modder vertragen sich nicht gut! Die Frage ist, vertragen sich Kettenantrieb und Modder besser? Leichter "pflegen" (Hochdruckreiniger oder Wasser + Bürste) kann man jedenfalls den Zahnriemen.


----------



## jopo (1. Oktober 2010)

spaboleo schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp...deine Konfrontation heischende Art ist mir nämlich ein Dorn im Auge.


 
Meine Antwort war noch zurückhaltend anbetracht deines Fazits. Ich habe diese Negativ-Kommentare von Leuten, die überhaupt nicht wissen, wovon sie schreiben und die ja andere noch Unwissende wiederum beeinflussen, einfach satt!
Damit du weisst, was ich meine und was mich ärgert:



spaboleo schrieb:


> So schön der Riemenantrieb sein mag. Für "jedermann" und vorallem nicht als "never-care" Produkt für den Alltagseinsatz ist er nicht bestimmt.
> Er benötigt Pflege und regelmäßige Wartung...mMn noch häufiger als eine Kette.


 
Weisst Du oder entscheidest Du, ob der Riemen sich durchsetzt oder nicht? Hast Du ein Bike mit Zahnriemen, dass Du Dir ein überhaupt ein Urteil erlauben kannst ob der gut oder schlecht ist? Deine Fotos geben da nichts her. Stell mal eins hier rein.

Das mit Pflege und Wartung ist der Witz des Jahrhunderts. 
Immerhin hast Du geschrieben, Deiner Meinung nach. Da wirst Du wohl auch niemand finden, den Du zitieren kannst.
Nachspannen musst Du eine Kette beim HT auch, auf die Laufleistung bezogen sogar viel häufiger. Zusätzlich musst Du sie, auf die Laufleistung eines Zahnriemens bezogen, ein paar mal austauschen. Da kannst Du YourDiet auch nicht als Gegenbeispiel verwenden, sein Ritzel ist ja wohl die Ausnahme.
Und Reinigen, dazu habe ich schon genug geschrieben. Ich bin ja selber jahrelang und tausende Kilometer Kette gefahren, was denn sonst. Was habe ich mich abgemüht, die Dinger sauber zu halten, eine Sysiphos-Arbeit. Endlich habe ich einen Zahnriemen und ich will nie nie nie mehr etwas anderes!


----------



## spaboleo (1. Oktober 2010)

Berufsstand, sowie Studienhintergrund und damit verbunden einige Jahre Erfahrung mit Syncrhonriementrieben in u.a. Prüfständen (die Laufen auch etwas länger als ein paar tausend Radkilometer...und das unter gänzlich anderen Bedingungen, glaub mir ) reichen für mich als Argumentationsbasis und "Wissensfundament" völlig aus. 
Obendrein gefahren:


Vor einigen Jahren selbstaufgebautes Klapprad mit Rohloff und Riemen eines Studien-/Arbeitskollegen. (Ehe du fragst: Ja, bevor Gates marktreif wurde...aus gängigen Teilen, die es in der Industrie seit Jahrzehnten gibt zusammengebaut. ) Seitdem von der Thematik fasziniert, aber zugleich abgeschreckt ob der Probleme die bei ihm auftraten.
Nicolai Argon Probe gefahren. (Die neuen, kommenden beschichteten Ritzel werden glaub ich gut was her machen...)
Schindelhauer SSP von einem Kollegen getestet.
 
Weitere Informationen dazu wird es im Internet von mir nicht geben und sind auch schlichtweg nicht von Belang.
Wann ich wie und wo Bilder ins Netz stelle entscheide zu dem immer noch selbst 

Du scheinst mir ein wenig grün hinter den Ohren (die "Pics sonst glaub ich nix"-Mentalität bekräftigt mich in der Annahme)...argumentierst dich dabei aber immer wieder um Kopf und Kragen. 
Du lässt in deinen Postings die für dich unangenhmen Gegenpunkte gerne einfach unter den Tisch fallen und drehst dir die Argumente so wie sie dir passen.
Das gepaart mit Halbwissen, fehlender Akzeptanz für wissenschaftliche Denke und mangelndem Gespür für Schlussfolgerungen (es klappt bei mir...es muss bei allen klappen) ist eine gefääährliche Kombination.

...und dann bezichtigst du obendrein andere der Polarisierung?  
Tut mir leid...der einzige der hier Polemik par excellence betreibt bist du. Und nun fass dich an deine eigene NAse.


Sieh es einfach mal als gut gemeinten Rat von jemandem, der (so hoffe ich für dich) einige Jahre mehr auf dem Buckel hat...
Gehe ich recht der Annahme, dass dein Alter noch von einer "1" angeführt wird? Es sei dir verziehen...denn auch du wirst deinen Weg finden 

Liebe und gut gemeinte Grüße


----------



## jopo (1. Oktober 2010)

spaboleo, so viel Text für so wenig Aussage. Ich fasse mal zusammen: Du hast kein Bike mit Gates-Antrieb und auch keine echte Erfahrung mit Zahnriemenantrieb am Bike und gibst trotzdem solche Statements ab.

Zu meinem Alter: wir sind vermutlich ungefär gleichaltrig, nur, ich bin noch nicht so verkalkt. Aber der Trick, mich in die Teenieecke stellen zu wollen war nicht schlecht.
Darauf ein


----------



## Boink (2. Oktober 2010)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spaboleo (4. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen,



jopo schrieb:


> spaboleo, so viel Text für so wenig Aussage. Ich fasse mal zusammen: Du hast kein Bike mit Gates-Antrieb und auch keine echte Erfahrung mit Zahnriemenantrieb am Bike und gibst trotzdem solche Statements ab.



und wieder lässt du die hälfte unter den Tisch fallen...getreu deinem motto "ich mach mir die welt, wie sie mir gefällt".  



> Zu meinem Alter: wir sind vermutlich ungefär gleichaltrig, nur, ich bin noch nicht so verkalkt.[...]



ohje...das hoffe ich wirklich inständig nicht für dich 

Gruß


----------



## nisita (4. Oktober 2010)

in dem thread geht es glaube um riemenantriebe. wenn ihr euch also lieber persönlich werdet wollt, schreibt euch doch private nachrichten, ruft euch an oder trefft euch. nervt aber. und ja, mir egal wer angefangen hat.


----------



## jopo (4. Oktober 2010)

nisita schrieb:


> in dem thread geht es glaube um riemenantriebe. wenn ihr euch also lieber persönlich werdet wollt, schreibt euch doch private nachrichten, ruft euch an oder trefft euch. nervt aber. und ja, mir egal wer angefangen hat.


Eigentlich wollte ich hier garnichts mehr schreiben, aber Dein Post zwingt mich dazu. Dann muss man also jede bescheuerte Aussage durchgehen lassen, egal wie falsch. Nur nichts kritisieren, damit es keinen Streit gibt? Tolle Einstellung! 


spaboleo schrieb:


> Er (_Der Riemenantrieb_) benötigt Pflege und regelmäßige Wartung...mMn noch häufiger als eine Kette.


Ich würde mir wünschen, ich stände nicht meistens allein da und es würden sich mal mehr Leute aufregen über solchen Quark, dann wäre es viel schneller vorbei, aber ich war mal wieder der Einzige. Hast Du keine Meinung dazu? Du fährst doch auch Zahnriemen. Im Gegensatz zu Spaboleo.

Ansonsten gebe ich Dir recht. Ich geb Dir noch ein Beispiel von vielen, wo ich auch nix gesagt habe, weil das ins Uferlose führt. 


jopo schrieb:


> . Der Zahnriemen hat bei mir Überlänge und ich habe eine Spannrolle, die drückt mit nur 20N auf das Leertrum, also gerade mal ca. 2 Kilo.


Und seine Bemerkung dazu:


spaboleo schrieb:


> kg ist und bleibt keine Krafteinheit....


Hätte sich dieser Oberlehrer das nicht vekneifen können? Hier lesen vielleicht ein paar Leute mit, die mit der Einheit Newton nix anfangen können, für die schreibe ich ja auch. Und eine Zugwaage, mit der man das als Privater messen kann, zeigt nun mal keine Newton an.


Und Onkel_C, der hier nichts als eine gehässige Bemerkung gegen mich rausgelassen hat, schreibt einen Tag später einen Beitrag in einem anderen Thread, wo er meint, dass der Verschleiss am Ritzel von seinem Bike hauptsächlich vom Dreck herrührt und dass auch er den Antrieb überhaupt nicht pflegt. Also genau das, was ich hier geschrieben habe, er gibt mir also voll Recht damit. Hätte er das nicht auch in diesem Thread zur Sache schreiben sollen, statt mich hier anzumisten? Schreib ihm das doch mal, Nisita. Und nicht per PN, sondern so, dass es alle sehen!


----------



## lelebebbel (8. Oktober 2010)

kann mal einer diesen Schrott aus dem Thread löschen? Der war nämlich an sich ganz interessant, bisher....


----------



## Boink (8. Oktober 2010)

lelebebbel schrieb:


> kann mal einer diesen Schrott aus dem Thread löschen? Der war nämlich an sich ganz interessant, bisher....



Da gebe ich dir Recht. Es würde aber eigentlich schon reichen, wenn apodiktische Unsympathen/Thread-Usurpatoren, die neben homöopathisch vorhandenem "Fachwissen" vor allem durch soziale Inkompetenz glänzen, verbannt würden.


----------



## mr_malik (8. Oktober 2010)

löschen verbieten verbannen - son forum is also doch ein spiegel der herrschenden gesellschaft.


----------



## lelebebbel (9. Oktober 2010)

Das könnte man so sagen, allerdings nur wenn man ein ziemlicher Polemiker ist. Das hier ist ein Fachforum, und der Bereich für Kindergartenscheiss heisst "KTWR". Im Thread "Riemenantrieb" geht es um Riemenantriebe. 

Im Bundestag kannste auch nicht während einer Diskussion zur Mehrwertsteuer einen Streit anfangen wer den längsten hat, da wirste auch rausgeworfen. Sogesehen ist dein höchst dramatischer "Zensur" Spruch korrekt, zum Glück.


----------



## mr_malik (9. Oktober 2010)

also willst du sagen, dass offtopic der sand im riemen-ritzel ist. 
Was ich meine ist ja nur, den riemen rauszuwerfen und auf kette umzusteigen bringt nix, sondern der rechte umgang mit riemen und den fehlenden löchern im ritzel ist notwendig und langfristig der verschleisfreiere weg


----------



## nisita (9. Oktober 2010)

ich denke ja auch, bei mir kommt auch kein rad mehr ohne riemen ins haus. damit leg ich mich zwar auch auf nabenschaltungen fest (ja, als tourenrad ist nen singlespeeder nicht so toll, hier in der stadt reicht mir mein einer gang aber), aber die sind momentan auch gut genug (nexus inter 8, rohloff).
ich selbst hab kein ritzel ohne löcher, damit die hier genannten probleme auch nicht. mich nervt nur manchmal das spannen und vorallem nicht zu wissen ob es nun zu stark oder zu schwach gespannt ist. mit der zeit hat man sich zwar dran gewöhnt, aber die unsicherheit bleibt. muss vielleicht aber auch einfach noch ein wenig warten um zu sehen, ok, mein riemen hat -so wie ich es gemacht habe- doch 10000km gehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heizenbob (25. Oktober 2010)

Servus,

finde den Riemenantrieb interessant. Weiß jemand wie teuer es wird, wenn man sich den Rahmen professionell und optisch annehmbar "öffnen" lässt? 

Wo kann man sowas (Rahmen öffnen) machen lassen? 

Was zahle ich insgesamt für die Komponenten des Antriebes? 

Wer kann vorher prüfen, ob mein Rahmen danach noch stabil genug sein wird?

Hab keine Ahnung von solchen Dingen möchte aber auch lautlos und ohne Dreck am Hosenbund durch die Gegend radeln...wenns bezahlbar ist. 


Gruß Heizenbob


----------



## aggressor2 (26. Oktober 2010)

Heizenbob schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> finde den Riemenantrieb interessant. Weiß jemand wie teuer es wird, wenn man sich den Rahmen professionell und optisch annehmbar "öffnen" lässt?



ich schätze mal so viel wie neue ausfaller in nen stahlrahmen einbauen lassen. also 120-150,- wenn die spätere kupplung schon vorhanden is.




Heizenbob schrieb:


> Wo kann man sowas (Rahmen öffnen) machen lassen?


 
stahl: kai bendixen, norwid, nöll bestimmt auch. bei alu keine ahnung. vielleicht nicolai.



Heizenbob schrieb:


> Was zahle ich insgesamt für die Komponenten des Antriebes?


 
ich glaube für vordere riemenscheibe, hintere und riemen selbst 150-200,-.


Heizenbob schrieb:


> Wer kann vorher prüfen, ob mein Rahmen danach noch stabil genug sein wird?



nicolai.



Heizenbob schrieb:


> Hab keine Ahnung von solchen Dingen möchte aber auch lautlos und ohne Dreck am Hosenbund durch die Gegend radeln...wenns bezahlbar ist.
> 
> 
> Gruß Heizenbob



das problem is aber auch, dass es nur 3 riemenlängen gibt und das mit deiner wahrscheinlich fixen kettenstrebenlänge nur sehr schwer zu einer angenehmen übersetzung kommen kann.


----------



## Heizenbob (26. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

ist also nicht einfach, nicht billig und will gut durchdacht sein.
Dann warte ich damit noch eine Weile. 


Gruß


----------



## nisita (26. Oktober 2010)

Heizenbob schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
> 
> ist also nicht einfach, nicht billig und will gut durchdacht sein.
> Dann warte ich damit noch eine Weile.
> ...



ich glaub dauch, da kommst du mit nem neukauf fast günstiger...


----------



## Heizenbob (26. Oktober 2010)

Hast Recht...

Worauf müsste ich bei den Herstellerangaben achten, wenn ich ein "Riemenrad" entdecke und wie in meinem Fall eine Nabenschaltung verwenden/nachrüsten möchte?

Ich habe hier gefunden, dass z.B. genug Platz zwischen den Ausfallenden sein muss. 


Was haltet ihr vom Focus Planet 8? Da wäre alles fertig...


----------



## nisita (26. Oktober 2010)

es sieht auf jedenfall recht schick aus, was aber zu dir passt kann wohl keiner sagen. wenn du nen riemenrad kaufst, sollte eigentlich alles passen.  wenn du ein singlespeed kaufst und später auf ne nabe kaufen willst solltest du vorallem darauf achten, dass das vordere sprocket groß genug werden kann, nicht das die kettenstrebe irgendwann dir in den weg kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi. (10. November 2010)

Gibt es irgendwo eine Auflistung aller bisher verfügbaren Serienbikes mit Riemen? Suche was für die Stadt und wollte mal schauen obs nen schönes SSP Rad oder sowas fertig gibt. 

- Trek District


----------



## ONE78 (10. November 2010)

veloheld


----------



## nisita (11. November 2010)

kann ich bestätigen. mein veloheld lane fährt noch fleissig. schindelhauer baut auch tolle. auf der seite vom gates-carbon-drive findet sich auch eine gute übersicht über entsprechende hersteller, die ein rad mit riemen anbieten: http://www.carbondrivesystems.com/contact.php?lang=us


----------



## pebcak (11. November 2010)

Norco Vesta Belt
http://www.norco-bikes.de/norco_vesta_belt.html


----------



## nisita (12. Januar 2011)

es gibt eine relativ neue seite, die zumindest die bisher größte übersicht an rädern mit gates-carbpn-antrieb hat: http://beltbik.es/


----------



## Masquerader (2. März 2011)

gibts hier eigentlich schon neuigkeiten bezüglich haltbarkeit, speziell bei salz und winter?


----------



## nisita (2. März 2011)

Masquerader schrieb:


> gibts hier eigentlich schon neuigkeiten bezüglich haltbarkeit, speziell bei salz und winter?



hm, ich bin bis jetzt den ganzen winter über gefahren, keine ahnung wieviel kilometer. allein der weg zur "täglichen arbeit" (15 tage im monat) mit nem hinweg von 17-19km und das gleiche zurück... bis jetzt hält er, die farbe wird halt weniger, aber ansonsten bis jetzt alles gut..

von den letzten 4 monaten bin ich etwa 3 monate singlespeed und einen monat inter8 gefahren. ist vielleicht wichtig, da die ritzel hinten dann unterschiedlich sind..


----------



## Preludegreen (19. Mai 2011)

Habe jetzt mein Riemenrad (Schindelhauer) seit fast nem Jahr und wie schon mein Vorposter erwähnt hat, wird die Farbe auf dem Riemen (bedruckte Seite) etwas weniger aber sowas wie Abnutzung stelle ich nicht fest.
Allerdings fahre ich damit nicht über Äcker oder in Saltzlauge...!

Gruß


----------



## nisita (19. Mai 2011)

ich hab ja meins nun auch über einem jahr (und irgndwas über 10000km), und anscheinend ist das größte problem doch das ritzel. auch bei meinem geht langsam immer mehr metal ab, obwohl ich ja das dinglespeed-ritzel hab, bei dem der dreck durchfallen kann. da ist im moment bestimmt schon 1mm metall weg, was man ganz gut sieht, weil so nun eine art "rand" entstanden ist, der den riemen von reglicher bewegung zur seite halten würde.
aber naja, noch rutscht nichts und somit ists ok. die neuen kommenden ritzel mit der center-track-technik sollten ja länger halten, und zudem sogar wendbar sein (zumindest so wie es auf dem 1.blick ausschaut..)

aber selbst wenn der finanzielle vorteil nicht so deutlich wäre, schon allein wegen dem nicht vorhandenem öl(&co), will ich nie wieder ohne...


----------



## GravityForce (25. Mai 2011)

So, glaub ich bin hier richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masquerader (25. Mai 2011)

ich selbst fahre ein fixie inc. peacemaker. das problem mit dem riemen ist imho vor allem, dass keinerlei erfahrungen dabei bestehen. so kann man mir leider auch beim fixie inc. händler in wien, citybiker, nicht wirklich meine fragen beantworten.

so habe ich nämlich zum einen das problem, dass ich nicht weiß, wie viel spannung ich auf den riemen geben soll. klar, 4kg punktuell belasten, dann darf sich der riemen maximal um 1cm durchbiegen. nur: wie soll man das genau messen? 4 packerln milch nehmen und auf einem bleistift balancieren?!

zum anderen habe ich das problem, dass der riemen zwar mittig läuft, jedoch ich v.a. bei schneller fahrt das gefühl habe, dass er partiell irgendwo am sprocket schleift. im stand kann ich das allerdings nicht nachstellen?! hat jemand sowas mal gehabt?

sonst ist es einfach ein geiles gefühl, -absolut- geräuschlos dahinzurollen


----------



## lelebebbel (25. Mai 2011)

Masquerader schrieb:


> so habe ich nämlich zum einen das problem, dass ich nicht weiß, wie viel spannung ich auf den riemen geben soll. klar, 4kg punktuell belasten, dann darf sich der riemen maximal um 1cm durchbiegen. nur: wie soll man das genau messen? 4 packerln milch nehmen und auf einem bleistift balancieren?!




Einkaufstüte
4 packerln Milch
Bleistift
Stück Schnur


1) Milch in Einkaufstüte
2) Bleistift quer über den Riemen legen
3) Einkaufstüte mittels Schnur an Bleistift hängen
4) fertig


Alternativ könnte man auch mit einer Fischwaage am Riemen ziehen wenn man eine hätte.


----------



## Masquerader (25. Mai 2011)

top idee, thx! bin gespannt, was da rauskommt. ggf. hab ich den riemen nämlich zu stark gespannt, im wiegetritt hab ich ein gaaaaanz leichtes knacken. da an und für sich alles (pedale, kurbel usw) gewindetechnisch gefettet ist, hab ich die lager im verdacht. könnten mit weniger zug auf dem riemen sicher etwas entlastet werden. heut abend werd ich's testen!


----------



## ONE78 (25. Mai 2011)

das mit den 4kg - 1cm ist aber auch eher ne schätzung. dabei spielt natülich auch die riemen-bzw. kettenstrebenlänge ne wichtige rolle.
http://www.carbondrivesystems.com/images/uploads/forbikemaker_1242757850.pdf
2-4,5kg ... tssss is ja kaum nen unterschied 

zu genauen einstellen der vorspannung gibs doch son supertool
http://www.carbondrivesystems.com/images/uploads/forbikemaker_1242757834.pdf


----------



## olli (25. Mai 2011)

Weiß nicht, ob es bekannt ist, aber bei Stadler kostet das 2010er District in 54 cm momentan gerade 555.- und irgendwo im Web habe ich das 56er auch für 555.- gesehen.


----------



## Masquerader (25. Mai 2011)

dada: http://www.amazingshop.de/CartArticle.asp?frmOpgID=723&frmIDOffer=2113274927

edit: ach so, woher soll ich denn dieses messtool bekommen können? wobei mich 4 michlpackungen wohl günstiger kommen ;-)


----------



## nisita (8. Juni 2011)

frag mal bei deinem lokalen bike-händlern nach. angeblich haben die sowas.

testen kann man es übrigens auch mit ner iphone-app von gates. funktioniert über den klang,was ganz interessant ist.


mit der zeit findet man so sein setup und spannung und mit dem iphone programm hab ich immethin eine 2. absicherung.

gruß


----------



## Masquerader (8. Juni 2011)

der trekstore in wien hat sowas nicht mal - obwohl das trek district einen riemenantrieb hat. lachhaft...


----------



## BurnInHell (5. Juli 2011)

Ich häng mich mal an diesen Thread ran. Ich würde gern an meinem District mit der Übersetzung 55T-22T auf ein 20er Ritzel umsteigen wollen. 
1) Gibt es hier überhaupt einen Markt? Ich habe in Deutschland nur 2 Onlinehändler gefunden. Nichts bei ebay, nichts im Forum. Will vielleicht im Forum jemand tauschen oder hat eins über? 60 für ein Ritzel find ich ganz schön extrem...
2)Kann ich das wohl mit demselben Riemen weiterfahren, mein Gefühl sagt mir ja, aber vielleicht hat das schon jemand ausprobiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masquerader (5. Juli 2011)

wenn du die übersetzung änderst, musst du auch einen anderen riemen nehmen. ich hab noch ein front sprocket zu hause liegen, werde schauen, wie groß das ist. 

gruß


----------



## BurnInHell (5. Juli 2011)

Ich denke einen knappen cm kann ich die Nabe noch nach hinten verschieben. Müsste das nicht ausreichen bei einem nur 2 Zähne kleineren Ritzel?


----------



## spaboleo (5. Juli 2011)

Miss doch einfach mal den Abstand von zwei Zähnen mit benachbarter Lücke...dann weißt du ungefähr wieviel an Umfang verloren geht.

Dann kannste den Umfang verringern, den neuen Durchmesser des 20er Ritzels ausrechnen und kommst über einige geometrische Zusammenhänge auf die neuen Winkel von Last- und Leertrum. Sowei die neuen Umschlingungswinkel.
Daraus kannst du dann bei konstanter Riemenlänge den Abstand der Mittelpunkte errechnen.

Vergleich mit dem alten Mittelpunktsabstand zeigt dann ob der eine Zentimeter "Futter" zum Verschieben ausreicht 


Aus dem Bauch heraus bei 50:22, aber ja...


----------



## ONE78 (6. Juli 2011)

probiers mal hiermit und dann am rahmen nachmessen

und das ritzel hier


----------



## BurnInHell (6. Juli 2011)

Danke für den Link! 2 Zähne mehr bzw weniger machen laut Rechner ca 5mm Entfernung aus, das ist also drin.


----------



## Barthi (7. Juli 2011)

wenn es kein Fixie ist, kann man dann auch stattdessen einen Kettenspanner verwenden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (7. Juli 2011)

ja-nein

der spanner muss viel mehr kraft aufbringen als beim kettenantrieb, aber schau dir mal jopos lösung an. weiter vorn...


----------



## Masquerader (9. August 2011)

habe indes jetzt auf fixed gewechselt und keinerlei probleme mit dem riemen


----------



## BQuark (18. August 2011)

Riemenantrieb ohne speziellen Hinterbau


----------



## Masquerader (18. August 2011)

sehr nice. komplikationen? wie ist der ggf. erhöhte widerstand durch die umlenkrolle? und wo ist das her?

cheers!


----------



## BQuark (18. August 2011)

Ist nicht meine Konstruktion. Ich habe es auf einem russischen Forum gefunden. Ich würde sowas nicht bauen, da die Umlenkrollen den Widerstand sehr beeinträchtigen. Für ein Klapp-Rad ist das vielleicht ok.


----------



## nisita (6. September 2011)

bei mir sind gestern 5 "zacken" vom riemen "abgefallen". nach etwa 1,5jahren nun also der erste wechsel.


----------



## ONE78 (6. September 2011)

haste mal nen bild?

abgefallen???


----------



## nisita (6. September 2011)

weiß auch nicht warum es passiert ist. plötzlich wurde das treten an einer stelle schwerer,ich hab angehalten und ein zacken steckte im hinteren sprocket fest, dann sah ich,dass mehrere ab waren. meinen hinterer sprocket muss ich wohl nun ebenso tauschen,der ist für einen neuen riemem einfach zu weit abgenutzt.

hier mal ein bild: http://yfrog.com/z/g08nstnj


----------



## ONE78 (6. September 2011)

woah,
was haste denn für ne gesamtlaufleistung mit dem antrieb bis jetzt?
sinds schon die versprochenen 10tkm?


----------



## nisita (6. September 2011)

also 10.000 sind es mindestens (da allein der arbeitsweg 40km lang ist), wohl eher also 15.000, vielleicht sogar 17tkm.

gerade im winter hat er sehr gelitten, genauso wie das ritzel.vielleicht würde sich beim riemen auch ein kreiswechsel von 2-3 riemen lohnen,da man so das ritzel hinten weniger belasten würde.
gespannt bin ich auf die neue version des antriebs, der ja schon vieles verbessert,gerade wenn es um dreck geht.

selbst wenn es aber finanziell nicht lohnen würde, zurück zur kette will ich trotzdem nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (6. September 2011)

was hast du denn für eine übersetzung gefahren?


----------



## jopo (6. September 2011)

nisita schrieb:


> also 10.000 sind es mindestens (da allein der arbeitsweg 40km lang ist), wohl eher also 15.000, vielleicht sogar 17tkm.
> gerade im winter hat er sehr gelitten, genauso wie das ritzel.vielleicht würde sich beim riemen auch ein kreiswechsel von 2-3 riemen lohnen,da man so das ritzel hinten weniger belasten würde.
> gespannt bin ich auf die neue version des antriebs, der ja schon vieles verbessert,gerade wenn es um dreck geht.
> selbst wenn es aber finanziell nicht lohnen würde, zurück zur kette will ich trotzdem nicht mehr.


 
Ich würde an Deiner Stelle gleich komplett auf CenterTrack umstellen. Die hinteren Ritzel sind jetzt ausschliesslich aus Stahl. Gates wird wissen, warum. 
Die Rohloff-Adapter bleiben unverändert, also weiterhin zweiteilige Ritzel hinten.

Mir ist der erste Riemen im Frühjahr bei ca. 2000 Km gerissen. Ich hatte das noch nicht gepostet, seit dem Tod meiner Mutter vor einem Jahr hatte ich kaum mehr Bock auf Forum. Der Riemen ist in der Fußgängerzone einfach runtergefallen, wie ein Blatt im Herbst. Vorgeschädigt hatte ich ihn in der Konstruktionsphase meines Antriebs ja genug. Jetzt schaue ich mal, wie lange der zweite Riemen meinen Antrieb überlebt. Wer noch nicht weiss, wie der Antrieb ausschaut, klickt in meiner Signatur.


----------



## Barthi (6. September 2011)

ui, vermutlich wurden die "Zacken" bei einem starken Antritt förmlich abrasiert. Oder, was ich eher vermute, zuerst ist nur ein "Zacken" abgebrochen, und da die Kraft dann mehr auf die danebenliegenden verteilt ist, hat sich somit die Belastung auf die einzelnen "Zacken" erhöht und dann ist einer nach dem anderen abgegangen.
Ich glaube genau DAS ist auch der Grund, warum manche Hersteller (zb Schlumpf-Innovations) empfehlen, größere Durchmesser bei den Kettenblättern/Ritzel (bei gleicher Übersetzung) zu nehmen. So verteilt sich nämlich die Antrittskraft auf MEHR "Zacken". Wer teilt meine Meinung?


----------



## nisita (6. September 2011)

@one78 meines achtens waren das 50 zu 20.

@jopo... klar. würde am liebsten spfort auf center-dingsda umsteigen, aber ich hab nirgens einen händler gefunden. verspreche mir dadurch auch schon ein paar verbesserungen.

@barthie.. klar,größeres ritzel ist immer besser. abet vorne kannan ja auch nur begrenzt vergrößern,da schmell die kettenlinie im weg ist.auch gibt es die riemen ja nicht in allen größen...


----------



## onkel_c (9. September 2011)

center track ist noch nicht, zumindest in kombination mit rohloff, erhältlich. wird vermutlich zwischen winter/frühjahr erhältlich sein.

center track bietet eine menge vorteile und fährt sich spürbar angenehmer als das bisherige system. es ist ganz klar eine weiterentwicklung.


----------



## nisita (9. September 2011)

wollen wir es hoffen. mein austausch kostet etwa 240,was doch jede menge holz ist. und laut händler hätten meine verformungen an riemen & ritzel nicht sein dürfen. bringt mir nun aber auch erstmal nichts.


----------



## onkel_c (9. September 2011)

da hat er vielleicht sogar nicht unrecht. ich hatte hier im forum des öfteren auf verschiedene probleme hingewiesen. es verhält sich aber, wie so oft bei neuen sachen, immer ziemlich ähnlich. die leute sind heiß darauf und blenden vieles aus. da bekommt man als 'kritiker' dann auch schnell auf die mütze ...

center track ist aber de fakto ein schritt nach vorn und fährt sich sehr schön.


----------



## jopo (9. September 2011)

onkel_c schrieb:


> Ich hatte hier im forum des öfteren auf verschiedene probleme hingewiesen. es verhält sich aber, wie so oft bei neuen sachen, immer ziemlich ähnlich. die leute sind heiß darauf und blenden vieles aus. da bekommt man als 'kritiker' dann auch schnell auf die mütze.


 
Onkel C, jammer nicht rum und lass die alten Geschichten ruhen! 

Wenn keiner bereit wäre, so ein System von Anfang an einzusetzen, auch wenn es vielleicht noch verbesserungsfähig ist, dann würde es nie in den Markt kommen. Ich habe 1995 als einer der ersten Scheibenbremsen eingesetzt, da waren die auch noch nicht perfekt. Hätte das keiner gemacht, gäbe es heute noch keine Disks am Bike. Verstehst Du den Zusammenhang. 



onkel_c schrieb:


> center track fährt sich spürbar angenehmer als das bisherige system.


Du machst mich neugierig. Wie äussert sich das "spürbar angenehmer"?


Wenn ich mir den Schaden an Nisitas Zahnriemen anschaue, dann fürchte ich, dass das bei CT viel eher passieren kann, weil die Zähne duch den Schnitt in der Mitte noch mal geschwächt sind. Sicher ist, dass die selben Kräfte bei CT auf weniger Fläche wirken. Wenn das abgenutzte Ritzel dazu beigetragen hat, dann können die neuen Stahlritzel das hoffentlich ausgleichen.

Andererseits gibt es m. M. an dem Schaden auch nichts zu kritisieren wenn der Antrieb mindestens 10.000, vielleicht sogar 17.000 Km gehalten hat. 
Er könnte ja auch nur Riemen und Ritzel im bisherigen System wechseln, dass wäre deutlich billiger und der Laufleistung absolut angemessen. Ich würde sogar weiter GCD fahren, wenn ich alle 2000 Km einen neuen Riemen brauchte, schon wegen der Sauberkeit und ein bischen auch wegen der immer noch vorhandenen Exclusivität.


----------



## nisita (9. September 2011)

@jopo... der "radladen" hier, der mehrere dinger mit riemen verkauft meinte halt, dass es alles andere als "normal" wäre. ma nach dieser zeit eigentlich weder ritzel noch scheibe wechseln müsste. da es mein erster riemen ist, kann ich dazu aber auch nicht viel sagen, außer ihnen glauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopo (9. September 2011)

@nisita   Mit "Zeit" ist wohl Laufleistung gemeint. 
Wenn Du nicht auf CT wechselst, Ritzel und Riemen vom bisherigen System nachkaufst und die vordere Scheibe als zu 50% verschlissen rechnest, dann sind die Kosten für die Laufleistung (sagen wir mal 13.000 Km) ca. 160,- uro. In Anbetracht, dass es keinen Pflegeaufwand gab, finde ich das günstig. Aber was günstig ist, muss jeder für sich entscheiden.

Wenn ich daran denke, was mich andere Fahrzeuge kosten  Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## nisita (9. September 2011)

eigentlich war ich gar nicht sauer, dass das nun geld kostet, denn ich habe damit gerechnet, dass das ding irgendwann kaputt geht. mich hat dann nur geärgert, als der typ vom radladen meinte, dass bei mir irgendwas schief gelaufen ist, wo ich mir natürlich gedanken mache, was mein "fehler" war. denn wie gesagt, laut ihm hätte nach dieser zeit maximal den riemen vorauseilend wechseln müssen, nicht aber scheibe, riemen und ritzel gleichzeitig. :/


----------



## MichaX (23. September 2011)

Hi,

seit kurzem fahre ich ein veloheld.lane mit Riemenantrieb und mir fiel auf, dass der Riemenabrieb von der blauen Spezialschicht einen rutschigen Film hinterläßt, was mich auf eine Idee brachte - was haltet ihr von Talkum (Babypuder) auf dem Riemen? So für den Stadtgebrauch könnte es doch den Wirkungsgrad noch ein wenig verbessern und der Verschleiß senken.

Grüsse,
Micha


----------



## jopo (23. September 2011)

MichaX schrieb:


> Hi,
> seit kurzem fahre ich ein veloheld.lane mit Riemenantrieb und mir fiel auf, dass der Riemenabrieb von der blauen Spezialschicht einen rutschigen Film hinterläßt, was mich auf eine Idee brachte - was haltet ihr von Talkum (Babypuder) auf dem Riemen? So für den Stadtgebrauch könnte es doch den Wirkungsgrad noch ein wenig verbessern und der Verschleiß senken.
> Grüsse, Micha


 
Ich denke nicht, dass das Pulver viel nützt. Aber es schadet dem Riemen sicher auch nicht.
Nisita hat glaube ich mich zu erinnern, mit Silikonspray experimentiert. Ich habe das auch versucht, auch Pflegewachsspray, aber das hält sich alles nicht sehr lange auf dem Riemen. Jetzt nehme ich Paraffin, aber nicht als Spray, sondern fest. Ich habe noch so einen Paraffinblock aus meiner Zeit als Sportsegler. Auf dem Wasser wäscht sich alles andere schnell weg und belastet dann nur die Umwelt, nur Paraffin hält sich lange. Paraffin macht auch den Zahnriemen super geschmeidig. Man bekommt es als "Linsen" z. B. auf ebay und muss es dann am besten in einer Konservendose einschmelzen und in irgendeine Form giessen und erkalten lassen. Ich halte den Block unter vorwärts- und rückwärtsdrehen auf den Zahnriemen und die Ritzel. Es verteilt sich dann von allein. Ich hatte zunächst befürchtet, es könnte durch die Glätte zu Überspringern führen, aber zumindest bei mir ist das nicht der Fall.


----------



## MichaX (23. September 2011)

Interessante Idee. Vor allem da mir scheint, dass die Gate Zahnscheiben eine gewisse Rauhigkeit haben und die Seitenführung auch schon mal leicht seitlich am Riemen reibt. Das Paraffin könnte in der rauen Oberfläche gut haften.

Von Nachteil könnte sein, dass Paraffin auch feinen Straßenstaub festhält und dann schmirgelt.


----------



## BurnInHell (23. September 2011)

Ich denke auch: Sobald man die Komponenten mit irgendwas schmiert, wird durch den Straßendreck alles schneller verschleißen. Ausserden hat man dann wieder ein dreckiges System, wie beim Kettenantrieb. Wenn man schmiert muss der Antrieb entweder vollständig gekapselt sein oder zumindest aus Stahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nisita (23. September 2011)

die blaue schicht ist sowieso schnell ab, ich nehm nur noch wasser.


----------



## jopo (23. September 2011)

BurnInHell schrieb:


> Ich denke auch: Sobald man die Komponenten mit irgendwas schmiert, wird durch den Straßendreck alles schneller verschleißen. Ausserden hat man dann wieder ein dreckiges System, wie beim Kettenantrieb. Wenn man schmiert muss der Antrieb entweder vollständig gekapselt sein oder zumindest aus Stahl.


Du hast mit Paraffin kein "dreckiges System". Man kann den Riemen anfassen, ohne sich die Finger schmutzig zu machen. Das Paraffin liegt ja auch nicht "auf" dem Riemen, sodern es glättet nur die Oberfläche, schliesst die Poren sozusagen. Das mit dem Anhaften von Staub habe ich mir auch gedacht, aber ich denke, der Vorteil der geschmeidigen Oberfläche wiegt das auf und grober Schmutz haftet eher schlechter dadurch. Muss auch jeder selber entscheiden, ob er was macht. Nichts machen entspricht sicherlich den Hersteller-Vorgaben.


----------



## nisita (10. Oktober 2011)

kennt jemand einen günstigen rahmen / rad mit riemenantrieb? meins wurde mir leider gerade geklaut.


----------



## ONE78 (10. Oktober 2011)

stadler bietet grad das trek district günstig an


----------



## Masquerader (10. Oktober 2011)

nisita schrieb:


> kennt jemand einen günstigen rahmen / rad mit riemenantrieb? meins wurde mir leider gerade geklaut.



ärgerlich...

prinzpiell kannst du einen normalen stahlrahmen auch zum riemenantrieb umbauen. einen einsatz dafür verkauft, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, zb fixie inc. 

schreib die mal an und frag nach:
http://www.cycles-for-heroes.com/contact

einen vorab fertigen rahmen für riemenantrieb ist meiner meinung nach schwer bis gar nicht zu finden...


----------



## ONE78 (10. Oktober 2011)

fixies peacemaker?


----------



## Masquerader (10. Oktober 2011)

ONE78 schrieb:


> fixies peacemaker?



er wollte was günstiges - das peacemaker kostet 1400 steine - der einsatz zum umbau anderer stahlrahmen wird wohl günstiger zu haben sein


----------



## jopo (10. Oktober 2011)

nisita schrieb:


> meins wurde mir leider gerade geklaut.


 
Herzliches Mitleid!
Das wäre auch GAU für mich. Ich habe das schon mal geträumt und bin dann völlig fertig aufgewacht.

Ich suche auch für eine Bekannte einen günstigen zu öffnenden HT-Rahmen oder ein günstiges MTB-HT mit Alfine und Belt, finde aber nichts.



Masquerader schrieb:


> der einsatz zum umbau anderer stahlrahmen wird wohl günstiger zu haben sein


 
wo bekommt man sowas?


----------



## MichaX (10. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht ist das ja was:

http://www.veloheld.de/collections/katalog/products/veloheld-path-rahmenset


----------



## Masquerader (10. Oktober 2011)

MichaX schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das ja was:
> 
> http://www.veloheld.de/collections/katalog/products/veloheld-path-rahmenset



ist sicher eine solide ausgangsbasis...

das einsatzstück kann man, soweit ich weiß, bei fixie inc. kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopo (10. Oktober 2011)

MichaX schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das ja was:
> http://www.veloheld.de/collections/katalog/products/veloheld-path-rahmenset


 
Danke für den Tip!
Ich habe die jetzt angefunkt, weil auch Gepäckträger und Schutzblech dran muss. Hoffentlich geht da was.


----------



## ONE78 (10. Oktober 2011)

oder gleich das lane


----------



## Moonboot42 (10. Oktober 2011)

Wenns ein Komplettbike sein darf, dann das hier. Da sind schon Ösen für Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger dran.
http://www.norco-bikes.de/norco_ceres_belt.html


----------



## jopo (10. Oktober 2011)

Aber das Veloheld Path ist ja wohl ein 26er, das Veloheld Lane und das Norco Ceres sind 28er, wenn ich die Fotos richtig interpretiere. Das steht ja erstaunlicherweise bei allen nicht dabei, nicht mal in den Geometrieangaben. Schwach, sowas. 
Das Rad soll auch abseits von befestigten Wegen bewegt werden. Müsste man beim 28er mindestens Crossreifen aufziehen.
Festes Schutzblech vorn wäre nicht sinnvoll, weil das Rad im Auto transportiert werden soll und dazu das Vorderrad und Schutzblech raus muss. Steckschutzblech für 28", gibt es sowas?
Ansonsten spricht nichts gegen ein 28er, ausser dass es etwas sperriger ist und damit wohl schlechter ins Auto einzuladen ist.
Ein wichtiges Kriterium ist noch die "Effektive Oberrohrlänge" Die ist beim kleinsten Veloheld Path 553 mm, beim Lane 550 mm und beim Norco Ceres 560 mm. In diesem Fall ist weniger mehr.

Wenn Veloheld das Path zusätzlich mit Anlötteilen für Gepäckträger und Schutzblech hinten ausstattet, kaufe ich den Rahmen. Mal abwarten, was da für eine Antwort kommt.


----------



## ONE78 (10. Oktober 2011)

29er mit riemen: spot


----------



## Masquerader (10. Oktober 2011)

ONE78 schrieb:


> 29er mit riemen: spot



mit der übersetzung hast auf dauer im flachen sicher keinen spaß


----------



## jopo (10. Oktober 2011)

jopo schrieb:


> Wenn Veloheld das Path zusätzlich mit Anlötteilen für Gepäckträger und Schutzblech hinten ausstattet, kaufe ich den Rahmen. Mal abwarten, was da für eine Antwort kommt.


 
Die Antwort ist +200,- uro für entlacken, anlöten der Teile, neu beschichten (Rahmen mit Carbon-Starrgabel kostet 399,- uro).


----------



## nisita (10. Oktober 2011)

Ã¼ber das veloheld path -zumindest als rahmenset- hab ich auch noch nachgedacht,brauche gerade aber doch eher etwas fÃ¼r die straÃe... und das lane hab ich ja gehabt,wenn auch noch "ein wenig" verbessert.
jetzt wo mein lane aber weg ist und die versicherung wohl nichts zahlen will(nach 22:00 blabla),sind mir>1000â¬ halt doch zuviel.
ne schaltung brauch ich sowieso nicht (bzw. ich hab ja sogar noch mein alfine8 hinterrad da),will eigentlich nur ein rad was funktioniert.
zur not muss es dann wohl doch wieder eine kette werden...


----------



## nisita (10. Oktober 2011)

für gepäckträger braucht es doch aber keine speziellen anlötteile,da gobt es docheist adapter und nen kleinen gepäcktrger bekommt man auch dran.hatte ja auch einen tubis am veloheld lane,obwohl es nicht wirklich vorgesehen ist/war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopo (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich fahre morgen früh um sechs an den Lago di Garda, mein Bike bewegen, da hat es bis 25°.  Hier in SO-Bayern schüttet es seit zwei Tagen fast ununterbrochen. 
Ich werde über das Thema erst weiter nachdenken, wenn ich wieder im Deutschen Sauwetter angekommen bin


----------



## ONE78 (11. Oktober 2011)

nisita schrieb:


> ...sind mir>1000 halt doch zuviel...
> zur not muss es dann wohl doch wieder eine kette werden...



soweit muss es ja nicht kommen,
wie schonmal gesagt DAS ist grad im angebot.


----------



## nisita (11. Oktober 2011)

oh,der preis ist ja schon unschlagbar. besenken hab ich nur mit all den weißen anbauteilen... vielleicht ist mir das doch zu cool;(


----------



## Masquerader (11. Oktober 2011)

bei dem preis für ein riemenrad darfst du nicht wählerisch sein. kauf es!


----------



## Ketchyp (11. Oktober 2011)

Der Sattel und Riemenschutz (fürwas braucht man den eigtl?) ist ja schnell gewechselt. Echt kein schlechter Preis..


----------



## ONE78 (11. Oktober 2011)

nisita schrieb:


> oh,der preis ist ja schon unschlagbar. besenken hab ich nur mit all den weißen anbauteilen... vielleicht ist mir das doch zu cool;(



dafür bzw. dagegen gibs farbige(auch schwarze) sprühdosen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masquerader (12. Oktober 2011)

weiss hier eigentlich jemand, ob es eine minimumgröße des hinteren ritzels beim cd system gibt?

hintergrund: original war die übersetzung 55/20, ich fahre jetzt 60/20. diese Übersetzungen haben beide den Nachteil, dass sie zu lediglich 4 bzw. einem skidpatch führen beim fixed gear fahren.

jetzt würde ich zb gerne auf 55/17 umsteigen, jedoch ich mich frage, ob das möglich ist. weiß da jemand was?

EDIT:
ok, durch die zur verfügung stehenden ritzel erübrigt sich meine frage:
http://www.vaust.com/catalog/gates-carbon-drive-gates-carbon-drive-riemenritzel-c-407_409.html


----------



## ONE78 (12. Oktober 2011)

der phil baut dir fast alles für geld. nen 59er batt würd dir ja auch helfen


----------



## Masquerader (12. Oktober 2011)

hat da jemand erfahrungswerte, was der für ein sprocket verlangt?


----------



## Barthi (12. Oktober 2011)

Vorsicht! Die Riemen sind lange nicht so tolerant wie Ketten, was die Ritzelgröße anbelangt. Also je kleiner das Ritzel, desto häufiger wird der Riemen überspringen.


----------



## Masquerader (12. Oktober 2011)

Barthi schrieb:


> Vorsicht! Die Riemen sind lange nicht so tolerant wie Ketten, was die Ritzelgröße anbelangt. Also je kleiner das Ritzel, desto häufiger wird der Riemen überspringen.



weswegen ich auch eher ein 59er vorn nehmen würde als ein 17er hinten


----------



## anonymfixer (12. Oktober 2011)

Masquerader schrieb:


> hat da jemand erfahrungswerte, was der für ein sprocket verlangt?



Nein, aber gefühlt: etwa so viel wie andere für eine komplette obere-Mittelklasse-Kurbelgarnitur...


----------



## ONE78 (12. Oktober 2011)

ich hatte vor längerer zeit auch mal nen 144mm 59zähne blatt nachgefragt, das sollte glaub ich 300$ kosten...

aber schreib die einfach mal selbst an, ging bei mir recht schnell mit antworten


----------



## Masquerader (13. Oktober 2011)

ONE78 schrieb:


> ich hatte vor längerer zeit auch mal nen 144mm 59zähne blatt nachgefragt, das sollte glaub ich 300$ kosten...
> 
> aber schreib die einfach mal selbst an, ging bei mir recht schnell mit antworten



na dafür kann ich einige reifen runterskidden


----------



## Masquerader (15. Oktober 2011)

habe hier übrigens noch ein 55er 5-arm frontsprocket rumliegen. hat ca 40km drauf, bin danach auf oben beschriebenes 60er umgestiegen. falls interesse besteht, einfach mir eine pn schreiben ;-)

cheers!


----------



## Manson-007 (15. November 2013)

Was ist eigentlich an der Aussage dran, daß der Riemenantrieb beim regen unter Last durchrutscht ?
Kann jemand mit einem Riemenantrieb-Fahrrad was darüber sagen ?

Ich habe vor für meine Frau eine neues Rad mit Riemenantrieb zu bauen, wenn der Antrieb jedoch Probleme bei der Regenfahrt macht, dann nehem ich die gute alte Kette.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlterDepp (15. November 2013)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich an der Aussage dran, daß der Riemenantrieb beim regen unter Last durchrutscht ?



Bei Regen hatte ich nie ein Problem. Nur Schnee kann der Riemen nicht ab. Dann bildet sich eine Eisschicht auf der hinteren Riemenscheibe. Wenn man Glück hat, springt der Riemen ab. Wenn man Pech hat, führt der durch die Eisschicht größere Durchmesser der Riemenscheibe dazu, dass die Carbonfasern des Riemens anfangen zu reißen. Aus diesem Grund fahre ich wieder Kette.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## cmbr (15. November 2013)

Da rutscht nix durch oder wenn dann hat's was mit der Riemenspannung zu tun da sind die Gates Riemen im allgemeinen etwas sensibel.


----------



## cmbr (15. November 2013)

AlterDepp schrieb:


> Wenn man Pech hat, führt der durch die Eisschicht größere Durchmesser der Riemenscheibe dazu, dass die Carbonfasern des Riemens anfangen zu reißen. Aus diesem Grund fahre ich wieder Kette.
> 
> Gruß Stefan



Hast du das selbst erlebt? Ich hatte schon übelste Schlammpackungen auf Riemen/Riemenscheibe/Ritzel und da passiert nicht außer etwas erhöhter Abnutzung vielleicht.. Kann ich mir ehrlich nicht vorstellen


----------



## Manson-007 (15. November 2013)

Also ich brauche wirklich Meinung von Leuten, die den Riemen schon echt gefahren sind.


----------



## AlterDepp (15. November 2013)

cmbr schrieb:


> Hast du das selbst erlebt? Ich hatte schon übelste Schlammpackungen auf Riemen/Riemenscheibe/Ritzel und da passiert nicht außer etwas erhöhter Abnutzung vielleicht.. Kann ich mir ehrlich nicht vorstellen



Mit Schlamm passiert Dir das so nicht, da Schlamm nicht so rutschig und nicht so hart ist wie Eis.

Ich bin auch den Winter durch gefahren. Der Riemen ist bei viel Schnee immer wieder abgesprungen (wegen der Eisschicht) und dann irgendwann gerissen. Der zweite Riemen ist im zweiten Winter auch immer wieder abgesprungen. Er hat dann nur noch in einer Laufrichtung funktioniert, in der anderen ist er immer wieder abgesprungen, was ich darauf zurückführe, dass auf der einen Riemenseite mehr Carbon-Fasern gerissen sind.

Ich bin dann wieder auf Kette umgestiegen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## ONE78 (15. November 2013)

AlterDepp schrieb:


> ... was ich darauf zurückführe, dass auf der einen Riemenseite mehr Carbon-Fasern gerissen sind.



die carbonfaser sind doch nicht richtungsabhängig! die sind oben im geschlossenen band, also nicht in den zähnen. 

wenn man die offene ausführung von scheibe und ritzel nimmt, kann sich da auch keine kritische eisschicht bilden die den durchmesser vergrößert.


----------



## Masquerader (15. November 2013)

ich fahre seit 2010 im täglichen betrieb (fixed gear) riemenräder, auch bei schnee. eine solche geschichte wie beschrieben kann ich nicht bestätigen. der riemen kann rutschen, wenn zu wenig spannung angelegt wird. allerdings bin ich hier noch nicht ganz durchgedrungen: während bei meinen eigenen rädern ich dieses problem gehabt habe, habe ich es bei zwei unterschiedlichen trek district rädern nicht geschafft. als ich die bikes gesehen habe, dachte ich: uuuh zu wenig spannung - aber ich habe den riemen nicht zum hüpfen gebracht. ich denke, dass das sicher auch damit zusammenhängt, dass ich meine räder im vergleich mit klickschuhen fahre.
im übrigen: der riemen rutscht nicht, wie man schnell denken kann, beim skidden. die belastung beim starken beschleunigen ist deutlich höher.

was den fragesteller hier betrifft: ich glaube für ein bike für die dame ist der riemen optimal geeignet. meine gesammelten erfahrungen über riemen habe ich übrigens hier aufgeschrieben:

http://bikeboard.at/Board/showthread.php?141021-Gates-Carbondrive-der-Riemenantrieb

örks... irgendwie klappt das mit dem bilder anhängen nicht. bilder von meinem aktuellen riemenbike gibt es hier:
http://bikeboard.at/Board/showthread.php?141021-Gates-Carbondrive-der-Riemenantrieb/page8


----------



## Rommos (17. November 2013)

@Masquerader - sehr cooles Rad  

Ist das ein Schindelhauer Rahmen zusammen mit einer C'dale Bad Boy Lefty?

Gruß
Roman


----------



## Masquerader (17. November 2013)

danke für das kompliment + sehr gut erkannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manson-007 (17. November 2013)

Es hat sich erledigt, die Riemenlinie passt überhaupt nicht. 
Es ist mehr als1 cm Versatz vorhanden, der sich nicht korrigieren lässt ;(


----------



## Masquerader (17. November 2013)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Es hat sich erledigt, die Riemenlinie passt überhaupt nicht.
> Es ist mehr als1 cm Versatz vorhanden, der sich nicht korrigieren lässt ;(



Wirklich gar nicht? Welches Setup fährst Du im Moment?


----------



## Manson-007 (17. November 2013)

Als Nabe Alfine 11 Gang mit diesem Setup.
Der Rahmen ist ein Fahrradmanufaktur  T-Belt 

Die Grundausstattung ist bis auf das Kleinzeug identisch mit dem verlinkten Fahrrad. Nur ich verwende eine andere Kurbel, viellicht muss ich doch auf die Alfine-Kurbel zurück greifen.


----------



## Rommos (18. November 2013)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Als Nabe Alfine 11 Gang mit diesem Setup.
> Der Rahmen ist ein Fahrradmanufaktur  T-Belt
> 
> Die Grundausstattung ist bis auf das Kleinzeug identisch mit dem verlinkten Fahrrad. Nur ich verwende eine andere Kurbel, viellicht muss ich doch auf die Alfine-Kurbel zurück greifen.



Daran wird es liegen. Oder wenn du eine Kurbel mit 4-kant hast, vielleicht geht ein kürzeres/längeres Tretlager, kommt auf Q-Faktor der Kurbeln an.
Aber wenn es an dem Rahmen in der Konfig. nicht geht - wo dann? 

Ich hab ein Faltrad auf Riemen umgebaut (da soll jetzt eine SRAM Automatix rein) und ein MTB mit Alfine und Schlumpf mit Riemen - ging beides mit etwas Spielerei an der Kurbel (Riemenrad innen/aussen, Distanzen...)

Das wird schon, Alfine Kurbel ist ja nicht soo teuer... 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## Kaspar_Hauser (18. November 2013)

Masquerader schrieb:


> danke für das kompliment + sehr gut erkannt



Moin

darf ich fragen wie du an den Schindelhauerrahmen gekommen bist?
Mir haben die erzählt, dass die den nicht einzeln verkaufen.
Musste für meinen Aufbau einen anderen suchen 

Gruß


----------



## Masquerader (18. November 2013)

Kaspar_Hauser schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> darf ich fragen wie du an den Schindelhauerrahmen gekommen bist?
> Mir haben die erzählt, dass die den nicht einzeln verkaufen.
> ...



Hallo,

war ein großer Zu- und Einzelfall, kann Dir leider nicht helfen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manson-007 (18. November 2013)

Rommos schrieb:


> Daran wird es liegen. Oder wenn du eine Kurbel mit 4-kant hast, vielleicht geht ein kürzeres/längeres Tretlager, kommt auf Q-Faktor der Kurbeln an.
> Aber wenn es an dem Rahmen in der Konfig. nicht geht - wo dann?
> 
> Ich hab ein Faltrad auf Riemen umgebaut (da soll jetzt eine SRAM Automatix rein) und ein MTB mit Alfine und Schlumpf mit Riemen - ging beides mit etwas Spielerei an der Kurbel (Riemenrad innen/aussen, Distanzen...)
> ...



Es liegt an dem GXP-Innenlager, weshalb die Riemenlinie nicht stimmt. Nach dem Tausch auf ein Shimano-Innenlager passt das Ganze wieder und ich muss mir diese häßliche Alfine-Kurbel nicht kaufen 

Morgen kommt die Testfahrt, ich freue mich schon drauf


----------



## Rommos (19. November 2013)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Es liegt an dem GXP-Innenlager, weshalb die Riemenlinie nicht stimmt. Nach dem Tausch auf ein Shimano-Innenlager passt das Ganze wieder und ich muss mir diese häßliche Alfine-Kurbel nicht kaufen
> 
> Morgen kommt die Testfahrt, ich freue mich schon drauf



Bist du dir sicher, dass das passt? Soweit ich weiss, sind die (GXP <->  Shimano) für unterschiedliche Durchmesser der Kurbelachse. Ausserdem wird die Kurbelachse ja nicht kürzer dadurch....

Zeig doch bitte mal das Ergebnis

Gruß
Roman


----------



## Manson-007 (19. November 2013)

Shimanokurbel passt durch das GXP-Innenlager allerdings hat es ein wenig Spiel, andersrum aber nicht.

Jetzt sitzt die Sache. Shimano-Innenlager wurde erneut gegen GXP ausgetauscht dazu die SRAM Kurbel. Mit einen Gummihammer klopfe ich die Kurbel so weit es geht nach Innen, seit dem stimmt die Riemenlinie.

Die Bilder habe ich unter  Citybike-Galerie  eingestellt


----------



## ONE78 (19. November 2013)

shimano hat durchgehend 24mm
gpx 24mm links/22mm rechts

d.h. shimanokurbel passt definitiv nicht in ein gpx-lager, andersrum mit spiel oder adapter


----------



## Manson-007 (19. November 2013)

Stimmt, genau andersrum !


----------



## Manson-007 (20. November 2013)

Also, nach den ich heute für ca. 1 Stunden mit dem neuen Fahrrad meiner Frau zu Testzwecken unterwegs war,  bin ich von so was von begeistert für den Riemenantrieb. 
Das Rad fährt sich unglaublich ruhig, man verspürt kaum den Widerstand wie bei einer normalen Kette. 
Im Frühling werde ich mir eine neues Fixie mit riemenantrieb bauen, es hat das Potenzial mein neues Lieblings-Fixie zu werden. 

Vom fahrgefühl her kann ich jeden den Riemenantrieb empfehlen


----------



## Kaspar_Hauser (28. November 2013)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Vom fahrgefühl her kann ich jeden den Riemenantrieb empfehlen



Kann ich nur bestätigen.
Werde mir in absehbarer Zeit sicherlich kein Rad mehr mit Kette kaufen

Was anderes: Gibt jetzt wohl auch von Conti einen Riemen http://www.conti-drive-system.de/index_en.html

Kennt den jemand?
Ich hab noch nicht mal einen Laden gefunden, der den verkauft...


----------



## ccino (29. Dezember 2013)

Kaspar_Hauser schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen.
> Werde mir in absehbarer Zeit sicherlich kein Rad mehr mit Kette kaufen
> 
> Was anderes: Gibt jetzt wohl auch von Conti einen Riemen http://www.conti-drive-system.de/index_en.html
> ...




hab die contimänner mal vor einiger zeit angemailt und nach 2 wochen warten die antwort erhalten, dass zum serienstart ua 3 riemenlängen erhältlich sein werden und zum jahresende dazu weitere infos veröffentlicht würden.  
die "rahmen"-bedingungen zum system klingen interessant, aber man wird sich wohl noch gedulden müssen...


----------



## Masquerader (29. Dezember 2013)

und das contisystem ist zumindest für meine ansprüche nicht flexibel genug bezüglich der übersetzung: eine maximale übersetzung von 2,5 ist für das flachland im ssp/fixed bereich einfach zu wenig...


----------



## anonymfixer (29. Dezember 2013)

Inwiefern soll das nun besser sein als der Gates-Riemen der ersten Generation?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manson-007 (30. Dezember 2013)

Onza schrieb:


>



Welcher fehlsichtige Mensch hat dieses Bike zusammen gestellt ??? 
Alles krumm und schief in der Erscheinung und die Komponenten geben ein chaotisches Gesamtbild wieder 

Mich wundert's, daß man so ein Fahrrad zum Verkaufe anbietet ... Anbieten kann man  alles, nur wer kauft denn so was ?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (1. Januar 2014)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Welcher fehlsichtige Mensch hat dieses Bike zusammen gestellt ???
> Alles krumm und schief in der Erscheinung und die Komponenten geben ein chaotisches Gesamtbild wieder
> 
> Mich wundert's, daß man so ein Fahrrad zum Verkaufe anbietet ... Anbieten kann man  alles, nur wer kauft denn so was ?



Bei den "Rädern von der Stange" und deren Aufbauten mechanischer Natur frag ich mich öfter ob die Designer überhaupt selbst Radfahren. Mein altes Giant Trekkingrad war auch so ein Kandidat. Frontscheinwerfermutter unerreichbar, Schutzbleche über 60cm mit nur einer Halterung (bricht bei Schwingung), die Kontakte des Rücklicht 1cm über dem schwingenden Schutzblech (nach 2 Wochen Kabelbruch), der Ständer war auch russisch montiert und ohne das hintere Schutzblech abzubauen nicht veränderbar. Unklar!!

Besser ist wirklich die großen Firmen zu meiden und sich auf kleinere, mitdenkende Manufakturen einzulassen. 

Ich persönlich finde Riemenantrieb in Punkto zuverlässiges Reiserad zu riskant. Irgendwo in der Pampa reißt dir der Strick und du stehst nackt da weil kein Händler so ein Ding auf Lager hat. Bin Freund der guten alten Kette.


----------



## Kaspar_Hauser (5. Januar 2014)

anonymfixer schrieb:


> Inwiefern soll das nun besser sein als der Gates-Riemen der ersten Generation?



wäre interessant wenn der günstiger wäre als der gates riemen.
für zwei zahnräder und den riemen (cdx) ist man bei gates über 200 tacken los...


----------



## Kaspar_Hauser (5. Januar 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde Riemenantrieb in Punkto zuverlässiges Reiserad zu riskant. Irgendwo in der Pampa reißt dir der Strick und du stehst nackt da weil kein Händler so ein Ding auf Lager hat. Bin Freund der guten alten Kette.



man kann sich ja einfach einen ersatzriemen in den rucksack packen. wiegt ja so gut wie nichts.


----------



## bastelfreak (5. Januar 2014)

Kaspar_Hauser schrieb:


> wäre interessant wenn der günstiger wäre als der gates riemen.
> für zwei zahnräder und den riemen (cdx) ist man bei gates über 200 tacken los...



Vor allem wenn man sieht, dass im PDF auf der Universal Transmission Seite steht, dass es für Fahrradhersteller das Komplettset ab 50€ gibt...


----------

